# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2015



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 01:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## vamm (1 Out 2015 às 09:08)

Inaugurando a coisa: céu limpo e um sol quentinho. 19ºC 
A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes)


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2015 às 09:23)

Pela zona de Portalegre e Arronches, céu limpo, vento fraco e temperaturas entre os 18ºC às 8h no centro de Portalegre e os 16ºC/17ºC em Arronches às 8.30h (Temperaturas do termómetro do automóvel).


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2015 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,

início de incêndio em zona com potencial para grande incêndio, a Norte de Portimão, na zona da serra... parece-me que ali perto da zona do Autódromo.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2015 às 14:22)

Outubro começou com uma manha fresca, por volta das 07:00 estavam 16,3°C em Arronches.
Agora Por Portalegre está um dia quente... Nao se pode estar a sol...vento fraco e alguns cumulus.


----------



## huguh (1 Out 2015 às 15:59)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> início de incêndio em zona com potencial para grande incêndio, a Norte de Portimão, na zona da serra... parece-me que ali perto da zona do Autódromo.



Confirma-se


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2015 às 19:22)

Boa Tarde 
24,8ºC, vento nulo.. 
poente de hoje:




e algumas nuvens para SE:




Que outubro traga surpresas


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2015 às 22:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC

O incêndio em Monchique, continua com 2 frentes activas. Por aqui, existe um cheiro a queimado na rua, ainda é uma boa distância daqui ao incêndio.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2015 às 23:35)

Boas...
A noite segue fresca com 21,6°C e vento fraco.
A máxima deve ter sido de 27/28°C


----------



## vamm (2 Out 2015 às 09:09)

Bom dia.
17ºC aqui na Ribeira da Azenha e um céu cheio de escamas de peixe por todo o lado.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2015 às 14:15)

Boa tarde
Tarde segue agradável com vento fraco e céu limpo... Está- se mesmo bem na esplanada


----------



## vamm (2 Out 2015 às 16:53)

O tempo começou a fechar-se bastante há coisa de 1h e estão 22ºC com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Out 2015 às 18:03)

Em Armação de Pêra estão 25 graus e o céu está assim. .


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Boas Noites
19,9ºC vento fraco de NNW e céu nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2015 às 13:13)

Por aqui está assim:





agora 22,1ºC e vento moderado de SW
que venha a chuva que tanta falta faz


----------



## vamm (3 Out 2015 às 13:21)

Hoje está calor e o céu encoberto. Nota-se mesmo que vem aí coisa


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Out 2015 às 13:50)

Boas,
Céu nublado por nuvens altas, no entanto ainda deixam transparecer o sol, temperatura agradável á volta dos 20ºc e algum vento.
Resta aguardar para a chuva a partir de amanhã


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 00:56)

Boas,
19,1ºC vento fraco e céu encoberto
está a aparecer algo de interessante a SW de Sagres
O GFS aumentou a precipitação para 17mm, bem é melhor que nada mas não é suficiente para esta zona sair da seca


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 01:35)

continua tudo igual
isto deve ser virga


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2015 às 01:45)

Há abundância de precipitação nos níveis altos e nuvens altas, portanto alguma da precipitação no radar é mesmo virga, mas deverá haver alguma misturada a mais baixas altitudes.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 02:05)

fui á rua e pareceu estar a chuviscar, mas deve ter sido só impressão minha
19,1ºC, não sobe nem desce, vento nulo... nem parece que vai haver mudança
EDIT: afinal não era impressão está mesmo a chuviscar...pingos grossos


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2015 às 02:22)

Idem, 19,1ºC mas vento já moderado. Ainda sem pingas.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 10:41)

Fui agora à janela e está a cair uma morrinha, o vento está- se a intensificar,  céu totalmente fechado...já nao se pode andar de manga curta na rua...finalmente tempo de outono, o sol e o calor já enjoavam, agora 20,1°C


----------



## André Antas (4 Out 2015 às 11:01)

O dia que todos aguardávamos...finalmente Outono!Vai chovendo fraco, vento moderado de Sul...aparentemente muita humidade e temperatura de 20,5 'C!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 11:16)

chuva fraca mas persistente, já está tudo molhado e os telhados já pingam, podia ficar assim o resto do dia


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2015 às 11:36)

Chuva fraca e condições um pouco "tropicais"  19,4ºC e 91% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 11:48)

chove bem , 20,1ºC, estou cheio de calor graças a esta temperatura e á humidade elevada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 11:57)

Por aqui sol para variar um pouco


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 11:59)

que chuvada, não estava nada á espera,


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 12:12)

á meses que não chovia assim aqui, deu para matar saudades...agora já parou, deu para baixar o pó e talvez até regou um pouco...20,2ºC e vento moderado


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2015 às 12:56)

joralentejano disse:


> á meses que não chovia assim aqui, deu para matar saudades...agora já parou, deu para baixar o pó e talvez até regou um pouco...20,2ºC e vento moderado


----------



## actioman (4 Out 2015 às 13:19)

Tão perto, mas tão diferente...
Por aqui por volta das 12h chuviscou com vontade, mas nem deu para molhar bem. 
Temperatura nos 22,7°C com céu ameaçador e algum vento. Já tive uma rajada de 41,8km/h às 12h31.
Espero pela noite...


----------



## trovoadas (4 Out 2015 às 13:25)

22,8º em Apra e 0mm de precipitação. A temperatura já chegou perto dos 25ºc momentaneamente mas desceu para os 22/23ºc. Está difícil arrancar o Outono.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2015 às 13:33)

Boas,
Manhã de chuva entre fraca a moderada, aguardo ansiosamente pela noite onde será o pico de precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 13:43)

Chove fraco novamente mas que molha bem, 21,8°C e vento moderado


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2015 às 13:49)

Por aqui também chove fraco de novo, com 17.7ºc


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 13:58)

E continua, esta chuva para entrar nos solos é ideal... se isto fosse para durar a tarde toda é que seria de valor...está um ambiente mesmo tropical


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 14:12)

Nada de chuva. Apenas nuvens, humidade e muito calor...


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Out 2015 às 14:19)

Em Guia começa agora a chuver..


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 15:22)

Mais chuva fraca, os modelos hoje ate previam isto.., para os lados da serra parece estar a chover já a algum tempo, desde as 12h que nao se vê e tem estado escuro para àqueles lados, nao sei se é nevoeiro ou chuva mas deve ser tudo misturado... O que a orografia faz em tão poucos km's


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2015 às 15:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais chuva fraca, os modelos hoje ate previam isto.., para os lados da serra parece estar a chover já a algum tempo, desde as 12h que nao se vê e tem estado escuro para àqueles lados, nao sei se é nevoeiro ou chuva mas deve ser tudo misturado... O que a orografia faz em tão poucos km's


é verdade aqui á pouco choveu bem e eu não moro longe da serra


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 15:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> é verdade aqui á pouco choveu bem e eu não moro longe da serra


 passou ao lado daqui, estava escuro para esse lado mas aqui ainda deu para fazer pingar os telhados


----------



## trovoadas (4 Out 2015 às 16:27)

0,2mm em Apra... que fartura! Vamos ver se a zona acumula pelo menos 20mm nos próximos dias


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 17:19)

Céu escuro, parece que vai chover torrencialmente mas nao passa de ameaças. 24,1°C e vento moderado


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 19:15)

Boas,
Contínua tudo na mesma como a lesma, nao devo ter muito mais para dizer...
Boa sorte para as regiões que irão beneficiar deste bom evento(para alguns) nem o vento se torna interessante


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2015 às 19:49)

trovoadas disse:


> 0,2mm em Apra... que fartura! Vamos ver se a zona acumula pelo menos 20mm nos próximos dias



Foi 0.2 mm de lama.  Como aqui, caíram umas pingas que molharam o chão e foi lama pura. Os carros estão bonitos estão. Mais um negócio para as lavagens de carros. Este ano, tudo o que chove é lama.


----------



## André Antas (4 Out 2015 às 20:02)

Por Arraiolos o vento vai aumentando de intensidade...outra situação interessante é o facto, de desde as 18:30 que vão caindo uns pingos, mas o céu na sua maioria esteve apenas coberto por nuvens altas, que em condições "normais", não são responsáveis por qualquer tipo de precipitação!Aguardo pela linha de instabilidade, que começa a entrar pelo litoral oeste a sul de Lisboa...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 20:03)

A instabilidade está a ir toda para o Alentejo


----------



## André Antas (4 Out 2015 às 20:25)

Começa a chover com mais intensidade...se a linha mantiver a trajetória e não perder intensidade, poderão haver alguns acumulados interessantes pelo Alto Alentejo!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 20:36)

vento forte, rajadas entre os 50/60km de certeza, vamos lá a ver se aquela linha de chuva mantêm a mesma trajetória , 24,1ºC  parece que estamos no equador


----------



## trovoadas (4 Out 2015 às 20:37)

Está na hora dos modelos tropeçarem... a ver se aquela linha de instabilidade a sudoeste entra forte!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 21:47)

se aquilo que tem estado a passar por aqui segundo o radar fosse verdade, já os telhados e as ruas estavam a correr á muito tempo, mas não são só pingas que duram 10 segundos ou nem isso, já nem sei se isto é o inicio ou o fim


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 22:00)

tantos posts que fiz com esperanças de algo e só relatei pingas  pelo o radar está tudo a entrar em Lisboa/Setúbal em direção ao norte do vale do tejo
a temperatura não desce, o vento não está nada de anormal e não chove.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 22:03)

joralentejano disse:


> se aquilo que tem estado a passar por aqui segundo o radar fosse verdade, já os telhados e as ruas estavam a correr á muito tempo, mas não são só pingas que duram 10 segundos ou nem isso, já nem sei se isto é o inicio ou o fim



Não admira. São nuvens baixas:


----------



## actioman (4 Out 2015 às 22:17)

Sim parece que vai passar tudo mais a norte. Quando muito de Portalegre para cima! Paciência a meteorologia está assim...
Aqui tive uma rajada à pouco de 54,7 km/h - (22h02). Fora isso houve um aguaceiro perto das 21h que ainda molhou chão e tudo, mas nem contabilizado foi pela estação. GFS a modelar melhor aparentemente. Amanhã veremos se se confirma.

A temperatura elevadíssima, 23,1°C com 71% de HR. Ou seja ambiente desagradável.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 22:20)

actioman disse:


> Sim parece que vai passar tudo mais a norte. Quando muito de Portalegre para cima! Paciência a meteorologia está assim...
> Aqui tive uma rajada à pouco de 54,7 km/h - (22h02). Fora isso houve um aguaceiro perto das 21h que ainda molhou chão e tudo, mas nem contabilizado foi pela estação. GFS a modelar melhor aparentemente. Amanhã veremos se se confirma.
> 
> A temperatura elevadíssima, 23,1°C com 71% de HR. Ou seja ambiente desagradável.


até já irrita, só pingas, este evento cá para mim vai ser ainda pior que o de setembro, nem chuva fraca ade cair...neste momento o vento muito intenso, as antenas e as árvores ja dançam por todo o lado


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 22:35)

chove imenso com muito vento...estava a ver que não 
EDIT: foi sol de pouca dura


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 22:43)

já caem coisas nos quintais dos vizinhos, as portas e janelas abanam...o vento está bruto...mas a chuva é que devia estar


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 23:03)

Chuva puxada a vento, até faz fumo


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 23:07)

A linha de precipitação que está a afetar o litoral oeste desloca-se para este, ou seja, vão apanhar com alguma chuva


----------



## actioman (4 Out 2015 às 23:10)

Aqui registo os primeiros 2mm deste Outubro com uma temperatura de 20,6ºC.
A chover bem.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 23:15)

choveu bem agora, com o aguaceiro de hoje de manhã o acumulado deve estar entre os 2/3mm, que fartura  mas pronto, já é melhor que 0


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 23:16)

aqui para variar 0mm


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 23:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> aqui para variar 0mm


pode ser que aquilo que está a entrar por Sagres chegue ai


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 23:25)

joralentejano disse:


> pode ser que aquilo que está a entrar por Sagres chegue ai


A linha de precipitação que afetou o litoral está a deslocar-se para este. Vai chegar alguma coisa para o alentejo


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 23:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> A linha de precipitação que afetou o litoral está a deslocar-se para este. Vai chegar alguma coisa para o alentejo


esperemos que sim
vento forte continua e a chuva parou mais uma vez...
EDIT: já chove outra vez com intensidade, se isto não parasse até seria um bom evento de chuva


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 23:50)

A chuva é tanta que nem para molhar a terra seca que tenho num vaso no quintal dá...amanhã de manha se estiver bem molhada e sinal que choveu durante a noite se não estiver e porque este evento foi mais uma miséria para juntar aos outros todos detras...19,2°C vento forte e de vez em quando chove


----------



## André Antas (4 Out 2015 às 23:53)

Desde as 20 horas que vai chovendo fraco, com um outro período mais intenso...mas esperava mais...que a madrugada possa trazer alguma surpresa!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 23:57)

André Antas disse:


> Desde as 20 horas que vai chovendo fraco, com um outro período mais intenso...mas esperava mais...que a madrugada possa trazer alguma surpresa!


Nao acho, aquilo que está a entrar na costa vicentina está a perde força, quanto muito temos chuva fraca...a chuva mais interessante  está toda no extremo NW do país para variar


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2015 às 23:58)

Estremoz: noite marcada sobretudo pelo vento moderado, intercalado por rajadas... alguns períodos de chuva descontínuos. A primeira de várias frentes está em progressão para o interior, pelo que a tendência é para que a precipitação se intensifique ao longo da madrugada.



joralentejano disse:


> Boas, Contínua tudo na mesma como a lesma, nao devo ter muito mais para dizer... Boa sorte para as regiões que irão beneficiar deste bom evento(para alguns) nem o vento se torna interessante



É uma questão de esperar que as superfícies frontais sucessivas cruzem o território do continente, o que só vai acontecer no interior do Alentejo depois da meia - noite.



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> aqui para variar 0mm



Como assim? Ainda não chegou ao interior do Alentejo nenhuma das superfícies frontais que irão favorecer a ocorrência de precipitação.


----------



## André Antas (5 Out 2015 às 00:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Nao acho, aquilo que está a entrar na costa vicentina está a perde força, quanto muito temos chuva fraca...a chuva mais interessante  está toda no extremo NW do país para variar


Exato, tudo a norte de Leiria e algo pela costa Algarvia...tive esperança, a linha de instabilidade de facto passou por aqui e continua, mas perdeu bastante intensidade!Amanhã é outro dia...nada de desânimo, meteorologia será sempre uma caixinha de surpresas...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 00:03)

André Antas disse:


> Exato, tudo a norte de Leiria e algo pela costa Algarvia...tive esperança, a linha de instabilidade de facto passou por aqui e continua, mas perdeu bastante intensidade!Amanhã é outro dia...nada de desânimo, meteorologia será sempre uma caixinha de surpresas...


É verdade, mas a seca é tanta que já quase que nao se consegue esperar


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 00:03)

André Antas disse:


> Exato, tudo a norte de Leiria e algo pela costa Algarvia...tive esperança, a linha de instabilidade de facto passou por aqui e continua, mas perdeu bastante intensidade!Amanhã é outro dia...nada de desânimo, meteorologia será sempre uma caixinha de surpresas...


Por Lisboa e Setúbal choveu bem durante meia hora! Parecia um temporal de inverno! Nada está perdido! A madrugada promete


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 00:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por Lisboa e Setúbal choveu bem durante meia hora! Parecia um temporal de inverno! Nada está perdido! A madrugada promete


Amanha veremos se foi boa ou não


----------



## MikeCT (5 Out 2015 às 00:09)

Eis que começa a pingar em Faro, 0,2mm acumulados :P

edit : uma chuvita que deu 1,6 mm..não caía tanta chuva em Faro desde Abril


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 00:10)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade e muito vento...


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Out 2015 às 00:16)

Eram 23h andava eu a passear pela avenida da praia da rocha e estava um vendaval medonho e 23 graus.. passados 20m comeca a chuver moderado a forte. Foi uma excelente rega para estas terras que bem precisam
.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 00:23)

Finalmente agora esta mais continua, a frente já esta a varrer o alentejo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Out 2015 às 00:25)

1mm acumulado em Moura


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 00:32)

Continua com uma intensidade razoável, já deve ter acumulado mais de 1mm


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 00:50)

E continua, acho que já se pode considerar rega


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 01:03)

Rajadas fortíssimas,  meu deus, justificava se um aviso amarelo de vento para aqui... Não tem nada a ver mas este vento está- me a fazer lembrar o GONG


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Out 2015 às 01:05)

Dados de precipitação depois da meia-noite:
Serpa - 0,5mm
Herd. Bemposta - 1,3mm
Mértola - 0mm
Amareleja - 1,5mm
Moura - 1,5mm

enfim... a miséria do costume


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 01:20)

18,8°C vento forte, chuva moderada...as saudades de ouvir a chuva e o vento no telhado já eram muitas...
Agora tenho que dormir porque amanhã é dia de acordar cedo
Ate amanhã


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 07:37)

Bom dia
Afinal sempre choveu de noite mas deve ter sido coisa pouca...agora céu muito nublado e vento que por vezes e forte mas já nada como ontem


----------



## aoc36 (5 Out 2015 às 08:10)

Nem uma gota rendeu!


----------



## André Antas (5 Out 2015 às 08:11)

Alguns estragos do forte vento desta madrugada...


----------



## actioman (5 Out 2015 às 09:24)

actioman disse:


> Sim parece que vai passar tudo mais a norte. Quando muito de Portalegre para cima! Paciência a meteorologia está assim...
> Aqui tive uma rajada à pouco de 54,7 km/h - (22h02). Fora isso houve um aguaceiro perto das 21h que ainda molhou chão e tudo, mas nem contabilizado foi pela estação. GFS a modelar melhor aparentemente. Amanhã veremos se se confirma.
> 
> A temperatura elevadíssima, 23,1°C com 71% de HR. Ou seja ambiente desagradável.



Ora antes da meia noite registei 3,8mm resultado de um belo aguaceiro entre as 23h e a meia-noite. Depois sensivelmente entre a 01h e as 03h caíram mais 1,8mm, perfazendo um total de 5,6mm. Portanto GFS a levar a melhor no que respeita a acumulados de precipitação por aqui, até ao momento. Hj ainda poderá cair mais algum aguaceiro, mas sem grande possibilidade de vir a alterar muito a soma total. É o que há.
O vento durante a madrugada também se fez sentir, mas nada de excepcional. A maior rajada de hoje até ao momento foi de 48,3 km/h pelas 03h19.

Neste momento dia de céu nublado com uma temperatura de 19,5ºC. A mínima da madrugada foi de 18,7ºC às 05h24.


----------



## vamm (5 Out 2015 às 09:46)

Bom dia! 
Ontem estive mais pela zona Centro Fátima - Lisboa), onde pensei que ia apanhar chuvada o dia todo, mas felizmente esteve sempre impecável, até chegar a noite.
No regresso a casa, o caminho todo da A2 até Grândola, sempre com imenso vento, muita chuva, lençóis de água... horrível! Quando chegámos à zona de Ermidas do Sado - Panóias é que deixámos de apanhar chuva. Escusado será dizer que aquilo que choveu em Panóias durante o dia não foi água, foi lama e o meu belo carrinho que foi lavado no sábado ficou todo sujo de novo  Quando cheguei a Relíquias estava muito vento e apesar da chuva ser pouca, lançada pelo vento dava bem para molhar.

Hoje o dia começou cinzento com muito vento na mesma e nada de chuva. Ao chegar ao Cercal é que havia algum nevoeiro, mas agora já está a limpar e até já o sol consegue passar.


----------



## vamm (5 Out 2015 às 11:26)

O vento por aqui já aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 12:39)

O vento por aqui tem vindo a aumentar, nuvens com movimento muito rápido,  vamos la ver se ate ao final do dia vai haver alguma coisa 
EDIT:Chuva puxada a vento, mas nao é muita


----------



## André Antas (5 Out 2015 às 13:56)

Uma linha de instabilidade, aproxima-se...vento a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2015 às 14:34)

Boa tarde!
Cerca das 13h35m caiu aqui um aguaceiro com muito vento até arrastou contentores do lixo para a estrada.
Agora chove bem acompanhado de algum vento. Está bom!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 14:36)

Vento fortíssimo,  aproxima se grande escuro, já chovefinalmente como deve de ser


----------



## André Antas (5 Out 2015 às 15:00)

No momento em que começa a pingar...no ponto mais alto de Arraiolos, que seja bafejado pela sorte!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i


----------



## vamm (5 Out 2015 às 15:43)

Na direcção de Sines já se vê chuva.


----------



## PedroMAR (5 Out 2015 às 15:46)

Já pinga em Évora


----------



## actioman (5 Out 2015 às 16:03)

Linha de instabilidade quase certinha sempre a passar um pouco mais a norte de Portalegre...






Por aqui vento forte com uma rajada máxima agora mesmo de 57,9 km/h. A temperatura actual é de 24,8ºC e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado. Já chuviscou por volta das 15h30, mas foram coisa pouca que nem deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 16:09)

Dilúvio em Portalegre


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Out 2015 às 16:36)

Por Arronches, após muitas ameaças, finalmente chove a sério... Infelizmente vai ser chuva de pouca dura...


----------



## PedroMAR (5 Out 2015 às 16:48)

Por S. Miguel deixou uns valentes 1.2mm


----------



## André Antas (5 Out 2015 às 17:01)

Por Arraiolos o 1 round nem molhou o chão...o 2 parece entrar ligeiramente mais a Sul, em teoria será bom para mim


----------



## actioman (5 Out 2015 às 17:15)

Por Elvas choveu moderadamente uns 5 minutos e deixou 1,2mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 17:43)

Ora boas,
Hoje a chuva começou depois do almoço ás "pancadas", aguaceiros portanto, por volta das 16h caiu um valente aguaceiro acompanhado de rajadas fortes, veremos se temos mais


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 18:05)

Algo esta a chegar...já chove outra vez


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2015 às 18:07)

Olhando para as imagens de satélite e de radar do IPMA aquela linha de instabilidade que entrou entre setúbal e lisboa parece vir bem lançada e carregada para o alto-alentejo, vai ser um final de tarde bem-interessante.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 18:08)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para as imagens de satélite e de radar do IPMA aquela linha de instabilidade que entrou entre setúbal e lisboa parece vir bem lançada e carregada para o alto-alentejo, vai ser um final de tarde bem-interessante.


Espero chegar a arronches antes disso chegar


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 18:18)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para as imagens de satélite e de radar do IPMA aquela linha de instabilidade que entrou entre setúbal e lisboa parece vir bem lançada e carregada para o alto-alentejo, vai ser um final de tarde bem-interessante.


Esperemos que sim!
Entretanto vai chovendo novamente


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2015 às 18:20)

Já chuvisca por aqui. Tenho máquina fotográfica preparada caso aconteça algo interessante.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 18:24)

Na estrada Portalegre/ arronches
Chove torrencialmente que saudades disto


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2015 às 18:27)

Chove moderado por Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 18:30)

Já ouvi um trovão ao longee vai chovendo puxada a vento


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 18:31)

A estrada parece um rio, que chova com força, para ver se isto muda de figura


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 18:32)

e como chove agora!!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 18:37)

Já ouvi pelo menos dois trovões


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2015 às 18:41)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr estava a chover assim há pouco:


Não existem sinais de trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 18:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Já ouvi pelo menos dois trovões


Ahah reclamavas tanto e agora vais levar com isso tudo!! Vai cair-te o céu se chover como choveu aqui


----------



## PedroMAR (5 Out 2015 às 18:44)

Será que Évora vai ser brindada?


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Out 2015 às 18:48)

Cheguei á pouco a Évora, fiz a viagem desde do Algarve, á medida que vinha subindo o céu ìa cada vez mais escurecendo. . Á chegada a Évora  chuveu bastante e está bastante vento.. 
21 graus neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2015 às 19:08)

ALTO ALENTEJO: Especial atenção para o final desta tarde, com a passagem da superfície frontal fria pelo interior do Alentejo... períodos de chuva por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 19:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ahah reclamavas tanto e agora vais levar com isso tudo!! Vai cair-te o céu se chover como choveu aqui


vamos lá ver como será, céu a ficar muito escuro, e vento a aumentar


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 19:28)

e já chove, puxada a vento, de momento moderada


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 19:38)

Será possivel que as células mais potentes passem exactamente ao lado de Portalegre?, vai chovendo moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 19:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Será possivel que as células mais potentes passem exactamente ao lado de Portalegre?, vai chovendo moderado.


A célula mais potente está mesmo muito perto de tocar Portalegre(cidade)


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 19:44)

finalmente chuva forte


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 19:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> A célula mais potente está mesmo muito perto de tocar Portalegre(cidade)


Agora chove e bem mas longe de ser torrencial


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 19:55)

pessoal de Évora, estão prestes a levar com uma chuvada:


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Out 2015 às 20:01)

Chove imenso em Évora. . Ate faz fumo!

Edit: Que brutidade.... ta a chuver torrencialmente  ha mais de 5m..


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 20:10)

Que diluvio por aqui desde há uns minutos!


----------



## trovoadas (5 Out 2015 às 20:10)

Apra: 2,5mm ontem. 1,5mm no dia de hoje. Acho que nem vale a pena comentar


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 20:27)

Choveu torrencialmente durante uns 10/15 minutos, mas já abrandou...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 20:30)

choveu bem durante uns minutos mas não chegou a ser torrencial, passou mais ao lado em direção á serra...isso é bom para ver se as ribeiras ganham força até cá abaixo


----------



## André Antas (5 Out 2015 às 20:52)

Agora a reportar de Évora e após um aguaceiro intenso e alguma trovoada...


----------



## MikeCT (5 Out 2015 às 20:53)

Em Faro (cidade) 0.2mm ontem e 6,4mm hoje de manhã...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 21:05)

e pronto, chegou ao fim mais um evento, vá lá ainda regou mais que o de setembro, já vejo gente a dizer que a seca acabou...não é verdade, eu que vivo mais ou menos no campo vejo que não é com 2 dias que esta seca tem fim, precisava de chover mais dias seguidos...as ribeiras nem têm uma pinga de água e as barragens mais pequenas também já têm pouca agua...o sol vai voltar e vai secar tudo porque agora o terrenos até podem estar com muita agua por cima mas estão sequissimos por baixo, vão absorver a agua depressa...foram muitos meses sem chuva..
-----------


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 21:16)

joralentejano disse:


> e pronto, chegou ao fim mais um evento, vá lá ainda regou mais que o de setembro, já vejo gente a dizer que a seca acabou...não é verdade, eu que vivo mais ou menos no campo vejo que não é com 2 dias que esta seca tem fim, precisava de chover mais dias seguidos...as ribeiras nem têm uma pinga de água e as barragens mais pequenas também já têm pouca agua...o sol vai voltar e vai secar tudo porque agora o terrenos até podem estar com muita agua por cima mas estão sequissimos por baixo, vão absorver a agua depressa...foram muitos meses sem chuva..
> -----------


Nem mais, esta chuva só será benéfica se for caindo novamente, mas muito longe de acabar com a seca, mas ainda assim foi um dia perfeitamente normal de outono, outubro.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 21:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nem mais, esta chuva só será benéfica se for caindo novamente, mas muito longe de acabar com a seca, mas ainda assim foi um dia perfeitamente normal de outono, outubro.


exato, dias como este é que precisavamos que continuasse, ai sim a seca chegava ao fim...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Out 2015 às 21:33)

Vento bastante forte neste momento, com alguma chuva à mistura!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 21:41)

Depois da chuva, está uma noite de nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 21:48)

Por aqui depois da chuva, está uma noite de céu limpo, nem parece que esteve todo o dia nublado e uma tarde de chuva ...  17,4ºC...a sensação é bem mais fria


----------



## Agreste (5 Out 2015 às 21:50)

5,2mm no dia de hoje. Boas sensações, o ar abafado e meio tropical foi varrido.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 21:58)

Portalegre, ás 20h utc segundo o ipma acumulou *17mm* e na hora anterior *8,4mm.*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Out 2015 às 22:00)

Finalmente chove com intensidade.
Em directo aqui: http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 22:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Portalegre, ás 20h utc segundo o ipma acumulou *17mm* e na hora anterior *8,4mm.*


boa rega


----------



## ecobcg (5 Out 2015 às 22:19)

Olha... está a chover aqui...

Ahh.. já passou... lol!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2015 às 22:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e aguaceiros durante a manhã.

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
actual: 21.9ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm

Uma noite tropical em pleno Outubro...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Out 2015 às 22:41)

já parou e acumulou 3mm.....


----------



## actioman (5 Out 2015 às 23:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> Portalegre, ás 20h utc segundo o ipma acumulou *17mm* e na hora anterior *8,4mm.*



Isso na estação da serra... na da cidade substancialmente menos! 

Ás 20h a EMA do IPMA de Portalegre (cidade) registou 9,1mm e na hora anterior 4,8ºC.

E a estação do nosso colega SpiritVV registou durante o dia de hoje e até ao momento: 13.72mm.

*EMA de Portalegre*;








*RUEMA de Portalegre (cidade)*:






A *EMA de Évora (Aeródromo)* também não registou muita precipitação. Ás 20h registou 4,3mm:






A *EMA do IPMA de Elvas* tal como a minha estação registaram valores modestos de precipitação: IPMA 4,2mm e a Meteoelvas 5mm,






A *EMA de Estremoz* também ficou na "secura":






Ou seja "salvou-se" Portalegre, porque de resto foi fraquito. Mas lá está era sensivelmente o que estava modelado pelo GFS. 

Neste momento ambiente mais fresco e céu estrelado com 17,8ºC.


----------



## MikeCT (5 Out 2015 às 23:24)

A chover forte em Faro (cidade) com rain rate a 113 mm/h


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2015 às 23:30)

Nova linha de instabilidade cruza o norte alentejano... seguindo para nordeste e alcançará Portalegre...



MikeCT disse:


> A chover forte em Faro (cidade) com rain rate a 113 mm/h



Depois de Faro será Olhão a ser atingido por essa célula... Corresponde ao extremo meridional da superfície frontal fria que já tinha atravessado o Alentejo e que agora afecta o sotavento do Algarve.


----------



## MikeCT (5 Out 2015 às 23:49)

Foi uma regazita, em 15 min. cairam 5,0 mm


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Out 2015 às 00:32)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado  por Évora.


----------



## StormRic (6 Out 2015 às 01:35)

Acumulados até às 22h de ontem (21:00utc):


----------



## vamm (6 Out 2015 às 09:19)

Bom dia 

Estava a ver se conseguia abrir o rain alarm para mostrar a sacana que esta manhã, pelas 8h10/8h20 estava a despejar bem entre Relíquias e Colos (talvez mais, mas eu só passei nessa zona).
Aquilo que eu pensava de ser nevoeiro, até porque as nuvens eram bastantes baixas, vinha camuflado com muita chuva. Bastou o vento parar para que pudesse cair alguma coisa de jeito. E por falar em cair, tenho notado que muitas oliveiras e sobreiros à borda da estrada estão a cair (grandes ramos ou completamente inteiros).

Aqui pela Ribeira da Azenha, é impressionante o som do mar! Normalmente ouve-se, mas não desta maneira. Deve estar mesmo revolto.
À pouco haviam só "escamas de peixe", agora já está a chegar alguma nebulosidade e o sol já se foi.

(Se entretanto conseguir abrir o rain alarm, vejo o que ele mostra e coloco aqui)


----------



## PedroMAR (6 Out 2015 às 09:31)

Ontem em 20 mint, rendeu 10 mm, por S. Miguel.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2015 às 10:23)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados até às 22h de ontem (21:00utc):



Confirmo que ontem entre as 19h e as 20.30 h, em Portalegre, o S. Pedro abriu a torneira  Tive sorte de arranjar um toldo aberto, pois mesmo munido de guarda-chuva, a chuva e o vento eram bastante intensos. 
Uma bela noite de outono. Esperamos as repetições


----------



## PTG (6 Out 2015 às 10:32)

Hoje em Portalegre ás 8:00 estavam 16,2 ºC e 76% humidade relativa.


----------



## vamm (6 Out 2015 às 13:02)

O rain alarm não tem registos das 8h, mas este aqui mostra:

Precipitação acumulada 1h





Máximos Reflectividade


----------



## vamm (6 Out 2015 às 15:24)

A passar agora por aqui em direcção à Serra do lado direito, deixa cair umas pingas gradas de vez em quando.


----------



## vamm (6 Out 2015 às 15:44)

Agora (15h40)







Na direcção Porto Covo/Sines







Direcção do mar (Praia do Malhão e dos Aivados)







Edit (15h50): Chove fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2015 às 19:23)

Boas, 
18,4ºC e vento fraco
Poente de hoje:


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2015 às 21:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens. Antes da meia-noite caiu um forte aguaceiro, que fez subir para 9 mm o acumulado de ontem.

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC
actual: 20.8ºC


----------



## frederico (6 Out 2015 às 21:13)

O evento ontem foi muito pobrezinho, roçou o litoral do sotavento e fugiu para a Andaluzia, tendo entrado em terra para lá de Huelva. A situação está negra na serra do Caldeirão e no barrocal e talvez pior que em 2005.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2015 às 22:04)

15,8ºC...já tá bem fresquinho...
interessante, esta escola  tem uma estação wunderground 
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE15


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2015 às 08:43)

Bom dia.
Uma manhã típica de outono após uns dias de chuva, céu pouco nublado com alguns cirrus e bastantes trilhas de condensação de aviões, vento fraco, algum nevoeiro e bastante orvalho no carro. Pela primeira vez neste outono vi o termómetro do carro baixar para as unidades, com 9.0º C na viagem entre Portalegre e Arronches.


----------



## vamm (7 Out 2015 às 16:22)

Até às 12h/12h30 esteve sempre nublado e de manhãzinha havia nevoeiro nas zonas baixas e no percurso do Mira. Agora há sol, céu azul e vento fraco, com 20ºC.


----------



## actioman (7 Out 2015 às 18:04)

O dia amanheceu fresquinho! Que saudades já tinha disto. 
A mínima na minha estação foi de 11,7ºC às 07h31

E o panorama para Norte por volta das 11h era este:







Neste momento céu limpo e com uns agradáveis 21,2ºC. A máxima do dia foi de 22,2°C às 16h54.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2015 às 14:03)

Boa Tarde
22,3ºC céu limpo e vento fraco
a minima deve ter sido de 9/10ºC


----------



## Agreste (8 Out 2015 às 20:59)

bom tempo mas notam-se as noites mais frescas. Já vai arrefecendo.


----------



## vamm (8 Out 2015 às 21:59)

Agreste disse:


> bom tempo mas notam-se as noites mais frescas. Já vai arrefecendo.


Noites e dias. Hoje estava um ventinho mesmo gelado.
Já em Albufeira, esteve um dia de praia, segundo uma prima minha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2015 às 22:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC
actual: 18.1ºC

A paisagem de Castro Marim para cima pelo IC27, está tão seca que existe zonas já sem qualquer vegetação e o solo completamente despido, não fosse os pinheiros era um deserto autêntico. Assustador, o nível na albufeira de Odeleite, está cheia de ilhas e o nível está baixo. Senão, tivermos um Inverno chuvoso, a coisa pode complicar-se para o ano.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2015 às 23:08)

Boa Noite
18,1ºC a temperatura está 3ºC mais alta que ontem á mesma hora...vento fraco
vamos lá ver o que este próximo evento nos trás


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2015 às 09:44)

Bom dia 
Uma manhã bem fresquinha, com bastante orvalho, alguns bancos de nevoeiro dispersos (da Serra via-se bastante nevoeiro na linha de costa também) e estão cerca de 15ºC agora, na Ribeira da Azenha.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 12:24)

Bom Dia 
de momento 20,1ºC nuvens altas e vento fraco


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2015 às 13:46)

O tempo à pouco esteve bastante fechado, nem passava o sol, agora já voltou a aparecer. Mas está uma calma, com um vento fraco a nulo e 22ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 15:04)

23,2ºC vento moderado, alguns cumulus


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Out 2015 às 18:04)

Já é visivel a tempestade ao longe na beachcam vilamoura. 

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/vilamoura/


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 18:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Já é visivel a tempestade ao longe na beachcam vilamoura.
> 
> https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/vilamoura/


São só nuvens altas em dissipação...
Não vai chover nada


----------



## manelmeteo (9 Out 2015 às 18:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> Já é visivel a tempestade ao longe na beachcam vilamoura.
> 
> https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/vilamoura/


Mas que tempestade? não está prevista nenhuma tempestade.


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2015 às 18:37)

Miguel96 disse:


> Já é visivel a tempestade ao longe na beachcam vilamoura.
> 
> https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/vilamoura/



E há pouco, daqui do Porto, via-se ao longe o olho do Furacão Joaquin.. neste momento, e aqui no Porto, estamos quase na parede do olho, mas curiosamente o vento está fraco e não chove ... 

Fora de brincadeiras, vamos ter alguma chuva, mas em princípio nada de muito forte, nem ventos tempestuosos, esta depressão já há muito que deixou de ser Furacão e tornou-se numa depressão extratropical, como tantas outras que temos ao longo do ano.

Se ainda virá com alguma humidade/actividade extra da sua origem tropical isso só com o Nowcasting saberemos, e claro acompanhando o radar/satélite.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 19:09)

Fim de tarde por aqui
W:





SW:




21,2ºC vento fraco de Sul


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2015 às 20:20)

Dia ameno com o céu já muito nublado em Faro... vento fraco de sul.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 20:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Fim de tarde por aqui



 boas fotos!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 20:53)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos!


Obrigado 
----
19,3ºC vento continua fraco de Sul...
a frente ainda está um pouco longe da costa...só deve chegar aqui ao interior amanhã de manhã segundo os modelos...aquilo a SW do Cabo de s. vicente é que parece ir em direção ao Algarve


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 21:01)

joralentejano disse:


> aquilo a SW do Cabo de s. vicente é que parece ir em direção ao Algarve


Hmm... penso que o deslocamento é para Sueste. Não sei se chegará até lá


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 21:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Hmm... penso que o deslocamento é para Sueste. Não sei se chegará até lá


essas talvez sim...mas em frente a Lisboa já parece vir de Oeste/Sudoeste, movimentos estranhos...


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 21:07)

Foi reactivada a estação da Fóia! 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=790&idEstacao=790


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 21:09)

joralentejano disse:


> essas talvez sim...mas em frente a Lisboa já parece vir de Oeste/Sudoeste, movimentos estranhos...


É tudo virga! Há bocado tinha eco verde em cima de mim e nem uma gota caía...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 21:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> É tudo virga! Há bocado tinha eco verde em cima de mim e nem uma gota caía...


pode ser que quando chegar mesmo a frente chova algo...não estava previsto chegar a Lisboa agora...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 21:35)

joralentejano disse:


> pode ser que quando chegar mesmo a frente chova algo...não estava previsto chegar a Lisboa agora...


É verdade! Nunca se sabe


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2015 às 21:59)

O eco no mar é muito forte para ser virga apenas, no entanto o problema será chegar a terra.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2015 às 00:42)

17,1ºC e vento fraco...21ºC em casa, já se tem que puxar pelas mantas 
A chuva que está agora a atingir Lisboa só deve chegar até aqui por volta das 2 da manhã....vamos lá ver se chega alguma coisa de jeito e não só pingas como das ultimas vezes


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2015 às 01:13)

está a chuviscar
16,7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2015 às 01:25)

Mancha verde quase amarelada por cima de mim, e só está a chuviscar..ultimamente toda a "chuva" que o radar detecta que aqui chega é virga


----------



## StormyAlentejo (10 Out 2015 às 09:35)

Já chove! E esta já molha!


----------



## Thomar (10 Out 2015 às 10:12)

Bom dia. Por aqui ainda só caíram alguns pingos dispersos . Temperatura actual +19ºC!


----------



## Thomar (10 Out 2015 às 11:24)

Chove fraco/fraquinho desde as 11h10m!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2015 às 11:27)

Bem, está agressivo no topo de Monchique.
Aos poucos a rede IPMA recompõe-se.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Out 2015 às 12:27)

Boas,
Por aqui ainda não choveu, espero que agora para a tarde anime, que isto está muito calmo


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2015 às 12:28)

17,4ºC e 50 km/h de rajada máxima, mas chuva nada e o radar não promete...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2015 às 12:47)

17,8ºC vento moderado a forte...quanto á chuva não espero muita porque mais uma vez é uma frente miserável


----------



## André Antas (10 Out 2015 às 13:33)

Por Arraiolos um tempo muito semelhante...chuvisco e mais chuvisco...vento moderado de Sul!


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Out 2015 às 13:41)

Por aqui chuvisco e não devemos passar disto...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2015 às 13:45)

Chuvisco sem acumulação. 16,4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2015 às 13:46)

por aqui o mesmo  céu totalmente fechado...já ouve vezes em que se via céu azul e que chovia mais


----------



## aoc36 (10 Out 2015 às 14:44)

Por Albufeira está um dia de inverno! Chuva entre Fraca a moderada continuamente desde as 8.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2015 às 14:49)

Já chove fraco a moderado...era bom se fosse continua, mas infelizmente nao vai ser


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2015 às 14:59)

Dia chuvoso em Faro... periodos de chuva por vezes moderada, alguns periodos de pausa mas sempre ameaçador.


----------



## GoN_dC (10 Out 2015 às 15:06)

Em Portimão chove desde a madrugada. Com pouca intensidade mas sempre certinha, como os solos precisam.


----------



## PTG (10 Out 2015 às 15:37)

Em Portalegre, pelas 15:30,  chuva fraca com 16°C e 73% de humidade relativa.


----------



## MikeCT (10 Out 2015 às 17:14)

Em Faro (cidade) chuva  contínua desde manhã. Até agora 12,4 mm acumulado


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Out 2015 às 17:30)

Aqui também tem sido um dia bastante chuvoso, a nossa sorte é ter vindo esta depressão pós tropical senão não saíamos da seca. 0,8mm acumulados


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2015 às 17:47)

Estou em Elvas e na viagem choveu bem...agora nao chove 
Temp do carro:16°


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2015 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,

Um bom dia de chuva por cá, com 15,8mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes e com 27,6mm em Carvoeiro.
Nada mau, mas venham mais destes dias, que ainda faz falta muito mais chuva...


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2015 às 17:56)

22mm em Apra desde as 8h00. Não está mau...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2015 às 19:33)

de volta a Arronches...agora 15,3ºC vento fraco a moderado e continua a chuva fraca


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2015 às 21:48)

Passou dos 8 mm em Tavira, nada mau, pelo radar a serra de Santa Maria (serra de Tavira, Cintados, Alcaria do Cume, serra de Cacela) também apanhou rega, já nas zonas a nordeste da serra (Pereiro, Alcoutim, Odeleite, Azinhal) pouco choveu.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 21:50)

Acumulados significativos apenas no barlavento algarvio.
Grande parte do Alentejo com escassas precipitações até às 20h (19:00 utc):







Destaque para Portimão e Fóia; também Faro que recebe a maior precipitação desde há talvez seis meses.

As cinco colunas da direita referem-se ao mês.


----------



## vamm (10 Out 2015 às 22:07)

Realmente deu para molhar, porque foi vento a noite toda e chuva fraca a moderada, bastantes persistentes. Ontem à tarde o que se avistava mais era virga, chuvinha nem vê-la.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2015 às 23:52)

o dia mais chuvoso dos últimos 10 meses (18 de janeiro).


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2015 às 00:42)

Boas,
15,3ºC vento fraco a moderado de Sul, 96% de HR...o céu continua muito nublado de vez em quando cai uma morrinha


----------



## vamm (11 Out 2015 às 11:08)

Há coisa de 30min passou por aqui um aguaceiro que seguiu para E. Deu para molhar bem a rua e o desgraçado do cão que estava à porta 
Agora está sol, algum vento, mas as nuvens continuam a passar muito rápido.
A reportar a partir de Relíquias (Odemira).


----------



## vamm (11 Out 2015 às 12:08)

Um pequeno aguaceiro forte agora. Parece que é às pancadas hoje 
A reportar a partir de Relíquias (Odemira).


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2015 às 12:28)

manhã de aguaceiros fracos em Faro...


----------



## André Antas (11 Out 2015 às 13:15)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado, em forma de aguaceiros...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Out 2015 às 13:52)

Inicio de tarde com chuva moderada, após uma manhã de chuva fraca/chuvisco.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Out 2015 às 15:09)

Bons períodos de chuva, chuva moderada. ideal para os terrenos


----------



## André Antas (11 Out 2015 às 15:48)

Agora a reportar de Montemor-o-Novo...tarde de aguaceiros


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2015 às 16:03)

A reportar de portalegre...chuva por vezes moderada mas nao Pára....quando sai de Arronches reparei que a ribeira já corria  e já se ve a ervinha a nascer


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Out 2015 às 16:47)

Uma Tarde de chuva até agora quase sem interrupções


----------



## trovoadas (11 Out 2015 às 17:16)

Boas 

Apra ontem fechou o dia com 25mm e hoje já vai com 1,5mm. Resumindo foram bons dias para repor a humidade nos solos e no ambiente.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2015 às 20:05)

Boa Noite
17,9ºC 91% de HR e vento fraco a moderado de Sul

a temperatura ontem á noite estagnou e a mínima ficou nos *15,2ºC*
a máxima foi de *19,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 20:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Aqui também tem sido um dia bastante chuvoso, a nossa sorte é ter vindo esta depressão pós tropical senão não saíamos da seca. 0,8mm acumulados



 passe o sarcasmo, mas realmente isto para essa região do Alentejo ainda pouco ou nada repõe.



André Antas disse:


> Vai chovendo fraco a moderado, em forma de aguaceiros...



Foto! 



André Antas disse:


> Agora a reportar de Montemor-o-Novo...tarde de aguaceiros



Mais fotos!  (bem ilustrativas!)



joralentejano disse:


> quando sai de Arronches reparei que a ribeira já corria e já se ve a ervinha a nascer



 gosto muito de ler isto!


----------



## Thomar (11 Out 2015 às 21:09)

O dia de hoje tem-se caracterizado por pequenos "apontamentos" de chuva.
Este tempo da chuvinha miudinha, dá-me uma certa nostalgia. 
Só falta a temperatura ficar a rondar os +10ºC (bem mais fresquinho do que uma temperatura média de +18ºC hoje) e saborear uma bela castanha assada. 
Viva o outono!


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Out 2015 às 21:27)

Por aqui chove e bem já á cerca de 40 minutos, um dia muito melhor do que o de ontem


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2015 às 21:32)

Boa noite.
Que belo dia por bandas de Portalegre!!! Como eu desejei, dia de ronha, sofá, filmes e muita chuva lá fora  Que venham mais chuva, nós e os terrenos agradecemos 
Nos últimos 30 minutos deve ter sido o momento em todo o dia com maior precipitação, moderada e contínua


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2015 às 21:59)

joralentejano disse:


> quando sai de Arronches reparei que a ribeira já corria  e já se ve a ervinha a nascer





Hoje fiz o percurso de Montemor para Estremoz e também verifiquei que algumas ribeiras já levam água.


----------



## actioman (11 Out 2015 às 22:50)

Aqui chove por fim com olhos de ver! Chuva moderada com uns actuais 4,2mm acumulados e uma temperatura de 17,5ºC.

O dia foi marcado pelo céu nublado e alguns períodos de precipitação fraca. A temperatura sempre amena.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2015 às 00:04)

16,8°C 96% de HR vento moderado de vez em quando tem umas rajadas mais fortes...de repente intensificou-se. à pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco
Amanhã a festa será maior...espero eu


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2015 às 01:10)

E de repente é como se estivesse uma mancha verde por cima de mim...é azul e ate chove razoavelmente...as vezes tenho manchas verdes aqui por cima e nao chove nada


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2015 às 09:14)

Ontem foi uma tarde e noite de aguaceiros fracos a fortes.
Hoje parece que ainda é de noite: aguaceiros dispersos, por vezes fortes, e o céu muito escuro!


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2015 às 09:18)

Bom dia! Mas que belo dia, chove continuamente desde as 8h30m ora moderado, ora forte, agora fraco e estão +17ºC! Adeus seca!


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2015 às 10:21)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte neste momento.
A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes)


----------



## PTG (12 Out 2015 às 10:33)

Hoje pelas 8:00, em Portalegre estavam 15,7ºC e 81% de humidade. Não chovia.


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2015 às 10:38)

Acalmou, mas já voltou à carga e continua a chegar muito negro vindo de Oeste. Que belo dia de Outono!


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2015 às 11:01)

Chuva moderada em Arronches, após uma manhã com algumas abertas mas sempre com nuvens bastante negras. Pelo eco no radar, promete chuva por mais 30/45 minutos 

EDIT: a intensidade aumentou significativamente, mas sem ser torrencial. Dá gosto voltar a ver chover assim durante vários dias


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2015 às 12:22)

Boas, 
Por Portalegre chove bem já à mais de 1 hora...já me disseram que por arronches tambem já está a chover algum tempo...isto assim é que é...se isto continuar podemos dizer adeus à seca


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2015 às 12:41)

Estremoz com períodos de chuva moderados a partir do meio da manhã, tendo-se tornado muito fortes entre as 12h00 e as 12h30; agora parou e já há abertas com sol.






Fonte: SAT24

A espiral formada em torno do núcleo de baixas pressões continua a girar em torno do núcleo central, em sentido contrário ao dos ponteiros do relógio. Possibilidade de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, ao longo da tarde para o interior do Alentejo, bem como para os distritos do centro-sul.



Vince disse:


> ...Iberian Peninsula...
> 
> As the center of the low moves over Portugal, spout-type tornadoes and isolated excessive rain can occur in the vortical, low-shear, slow moving humid environment. Towards central Spain, large hail becomes more possible as the jetstream creates a zone of 20 m/s 0-6 km shear over the CAPE and significant lift at the front side of the PV pool.
> 
> http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2015 às 13:44)

Por aqui, sempre que chove é bem, mas bem!
Neste momento cai um belo aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2015 às 13:54)

Por Arronches e em Esperança, choveu mais de uma hora quase sem interrupções, com períodos de bastante intensidade. Agora surgiu o Sol entre muitas nuvens, mas o radar do IPMA promete mais precipitação dentro +/- 30 minutos


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2015 às 14:00)

Agora a falar muito a sério, aquele ponto amarelo no radar é mesmo MUITA chuva! Parece que o céu vai desabar! 
Já não via tanta chuva assim desde... quando?  Impressionante!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2015 às 14:35)

Houve uma pausa na chuva, ainda abriu o sol...está a escurecer novamente
Para variar o radar dinâmico tinha que falhar nestas situações de chuva


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2015 às 14:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Houve uma pausa na chuva, ainda abriu o sol...está a escurecer novamente
> Para variar o radar dinâmico tinha que falhar nestas situações de chuva


Vê os produtos de reflectividade do radar de Coruche.


----------



## vitoreis (12 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Faro ainda não viu precipitação hoje. A visão para N é de nuvens negras (_cumulus mediocris_) com movimento rápido de O para E.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2015 às 15:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vê os produtos de reflectividade do radar de Coruche.



Ou em alternativa, o radar regional de Cáceres, http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=cc, que raramente vai abaixo


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2015 às 15:14)

Evito sempre recomendar os radares da AEMET porque o output deles é horrível em comparação com o nosso (e o radar apanha menos), tal como não recomendo o RainAlarm, mas sim, também dá.


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2015 às 15:59)

Troveja e chove a potes por Ponte de Sôr. 
O meu local de trabalho não me permite visualizar as descargas...


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2015 às 16:27)

Foram mais de 30 minutos de chuva intensa, entre o moderado e o forte.
Em relação à trovoada, ouvi mais de uma dúzia trovões mas infelizmente como expliquei anteriormente não dava para ver as descargas.
Agora apareceu o Sol, mas ainda ouço trovejar ao longe, que maravilha de tempo!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2015 às 18:35)

Boas,
Já tudo regado, ribeiros e ribeiras já correm, que saudades de ver isto assim...de momento nao chove mas acho que ainda vai chover mais


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2015 às 19:50)

Boas,
Dia de aguaceiros que durante a manhã ainda caíram com intensidade, mas de tarde foram menos frequentes e menos intensos e neste momento caiem de novo aguaceiros.
Enquanto a trovoada nada, tinha algumas esperanças que ocorresse alguma hoje, também já tenho saudades de ver uma boa


----------



## André Antas (12 Out 2015 às 20:17)

Chove intensamente por Arraiolos...há muito que não via chover assim!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2015 às 20:47)

volta a chover com intensidade  16,6ºC praticamente estagnou


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2015 às 21:26)

as células parecem já estar a vir de SSE


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2015 às 22:14)

Boas
Se alguém percebe-se, precisava que me explicasse o que quer dizer o gráfico que está abaixo da temperatura e da humidade?





não liguem á temperatura, nessa altura subiu um pouco mas agora já está em 16,5ºC
Desculpem o off topic


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2015 às 22:44)

Tendência da temperatura nas últimas X horas, X sendo as horas que estão na parte inferior do gráfico.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2015 às 22:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tendência da temperatura nas últimas X horas, X sendo as horas que estão na parte inferior do gráfico.


As X horas são os números negativos ?


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2015 às 23:03)

Aguaceiro forte a moderado agora.
Pelo que os meus pais me disseram, hoje praticamente não choveu grande coisa e nota-se perfeitamente. Até ao Cercal, as estradas estavam cheias de água, havia poças por todo o lado, valetas a escorrer a água. Cá para dentro, nada! A estrada meio molhada e nada de especial.
A 40km choveu a potes, aqui nada, só chuvinha _molho parvos._

A reportar a partir de Relíquias (Odemira)


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2015 às 23:16)

joralentejano disse:


> As X horas são os números negativos ?



Sim. Tem a tendência da temperatura actual em relação à 1 h atrás, 3 horas atrás.

Vá lá, que a estação indica chuva.  Eu tinha a famosa torre do LIDL volta e meia, os símbolos metiam água, era sol quando chovia. 

Por aqui, hoje não choveu. Deixo aqui os acumulados dos últimos dias:

Sábado: 10 mm
Domingo: 4 mm


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2015 às 23:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim. Tem a tendência da temperatura actual em relação à 1 h atrás, 3 horas atrás.
> 
> Vá lá, que a estação indica chuva. Eu tinha a famosa torre do LIDL volta e meia, os símbolos metiam água, era sol quando chovia.
> 
> ...


Obrigadoo 
Hahah, esta ate agora tem acertado nisso do estado do tempoa minha nao é do Lidl,  comprei na media markt...vamos la ver se é melhor 
Obrigado pela ajuda tambem @SpiderVV


----------



## MikeCT (12 Out 2015 às 23:30)

E começa a chover em Faro (cidade) para o dia não ficar em branco. 0,8mm de acumulado 

Edit:

Pode-se dizer que foi mesmo só em Faro cidade...


----------



## FJC (12 Out 2015 às 23:42)

Chove em Monte Gordo! À cerca de 5 minutos.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2015 às 00:06)

estação do joralentejano

22:00 - 17ºC
21:00 - 17ºC
20:00 - 17ºC
19:00 - 16ºC
16:00 - 22ºC ou mais
10:00 - 22ºC ou mais

Um aguaceiro... estão a chegar agora.


----------



## trepkos (13 Out 2015 às 02:15)

Tem chovido imenso em Évora durante o dia e noite, fortes aguaceiros.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2015 às 07:45)

Agreste disse:


> estação do joralentejano
> 
> 22:00 - 17ºC
> 21:00 - 17ºC
> ...


Pois, só a partir das 18:30 é que meti isso na rua, antes esteve em casa


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2015 às 09:19)

Pelo radar parece que pelo menos a costa vicentina vai levar uma boa rega


----------



## PTG (13 Out 2015 às 09:42)

Hoje, em Portalegre, pelas 8:00 horas, 15,4ºC e 80% de humidade. Sem chuva.


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2015 às 09:59)

Bem, que manhã animada. Às 8h10, quando saí de Relíquias, chovia bem, um aguaceiro dos bons.

À saída de Colos para o Cercal, por volta das 8h20, viam-se "cordas de água" lá à frente e por cima estava um arco-íris






Depois do Cercal, antes de começar a descer a Serra. Havia algum nevoeiro, mas só no alto da Serra e a vista eram os mesmos monstros que eu via desde Colos





Já cá em baixo, a caminho de Milfontes, dá para ver o nevoeiro e os mesmos "monstros"









9h00: Já na Ribeira da Azenha (a 3km da última foto) a vista para a Serra era esta e chovia do meu lado direito





Agora está praticamente na mesma, apenas se avistam umas torres na direcção das Praias do Malhão e Aivados, ou seja, no mar. O nevoeiro prolonga-se para N, no percurso da Serra e o tal "monstro" continua no mesmo sítio, mas um pouco mais disperso.


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2015 às 10:43)

Há 10min que chove fraco.
A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes)


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2015 às 11:26)

Sagres com 10.2 mm na última hora, nada mau.


----------



## vitoreis (13 Out 2015 às 11:58)

Desde VRSA para NO:


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2015 às 12:27)

Os aguaceiros fracos duram pouco tempo, mas têm aparecido alguns.

Mesmo em frente à janela:


----------



## André Antas (13 Out 2015 às 18:39)

Dia "tranquilo", sem precipitação...fica a foto do entardecer, com vista para as células do baixo alentejo...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2015 às 19:04)

Boa Tarde
Nuvem que deixou alguns pingos...lá ao fundo os restos das células do Baixo Alentejo




Dia agradável...agora ainda *20,3ºC e 73% de HR*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2015 às 20:54)

Boas,
*18,8ºC 76% HR*
vi agora que a temperatura nas estações de Portalegre tem estado a subir devido á intensificação do vento de leste, vamos lá ver se aqui não vai ser o mesmo..de momento está quase estagnada
hoje a máx e a min já são da nova estação
Máx: *21,7ºC*
Min: *15,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2015 às 21:41)

18,4ºC vento nulo
hoje de tarde havia muitas formigas de asas na rua...dizem que isso costuma ser sinal da continuação de tempo chuvoso, e de manhã a serra de são mamede hoje estava tapada de nevoeiro mesmo só no topo e disseram-me que quando a serra "fuma" é sinal de chuva  no domingo estava igual e bateu certo


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2015 às 22:01)

joralentejano disse:


> 18,4ºC vento nulo
> hoje de tarde havia muitas formigas de asas na rua...dizem que isso costuma ser sinal da continuação de tempo chuvoso, e de manhã a serra de são mamede hoje estava tapada de nevoeiro mesmo só no topo e disseram-me que quando a serra "fuma" é sinal de chuva  no domingo estava igual e bateu certo


Esteve todo o fim-de-semana e ontem com nevoeiro a serra, está quase sempre com nevoeiro sempre que chove ou há instabilidade atmosférica, por aqui também acontece muitas vezes


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2015 às 22:06)

Dia de céu nublado mas com boas abertas, hoje não choveu a máxima andou pelos 19ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2015 às 22:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esteve todo o fim-de-semana e ontem com nevoeiro a serra, está quase sempre com nevoeiro sempre que chove ou há instabilidade atmosférica, por aqui também acontece muitas vezes


sim, eu sei...nessas situações é sempre a serra que fica tapada mas quando é estabilidade no inverno é ao contrário
Reparo muitas vezes na serra da penha também


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2015 às 22:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade.

Máxima: 24.4ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC
actual: 18.1ºC

Faz hoje 26 anos, sobre o grande temporal de 13/10/1989. Um dia que jamais irei esquecer, principalmente pelas trovoadas que pareciam autênticas bombas, nunca mais ouvi trovoadas desse calibre. Se tivesse saída USB no cérebro ia dar umas belas fotos para postar aqui no fórum sobre esse dia.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2015 às 02:46)

Tudo sobre a chuva recente e a de Outubro, além do estado da seca, nesta mensagem:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-20#post-515074

Grandes fotos que há neste seguimento, parabéns a todos!


----------



## vamm (14 Out 2015 às 09:23)

Manhã com muito nevoeiro, coisa que em Relíquias não estava. Fiz cerca de 25km super devagar, porque era impossível ver a mais de 100m. Tudo entre Colos e o Cercal.
Aqui na Ribeira da Azenha está uma manhã fresca com sol e algumas nuvens "escamas de peixe" e do nevoeiro. Também consegui ver que havia muito nevoeiro na zona do Mira, por isso é provável que em Odemira esteja algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2015 às 09:46)

bom tempo aqui em Faro.


----------



## PTG (14 Out 2015 às 09:53)

Hoje pelas 8:00, em Portalegre, 13,8ºC, 76% de humidade e céu quase limpo.


----------



## André Antas (14 Out 2015 às 14:11)

Um ou outro aguaceiro fraco por perto...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2015 às 15:48)

Boas
algumas nuvens mas nada de especial




23,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2015 às 19:56)

Hoje mais um típico dia outonal... Períodos de céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 01:18)

André Antas disse:


> Um ou outro aguaceiro fraco por perto.



 que belas vistas daí! Arraiolos é muito bonita, como aliás todas as terras do Alentejo.


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2015 às 08:59)

entre 80 e 100mm de chuva nos próximos 3-4 dias no Algarve... isto será aproximadamente 1/5 da precipitação anual. A situação é muito boa embora com algumas variações no vento em função da posição do centro de baixas pressões. 

Animação garantida.


----------



## vamm (15 Out 2015 às 09:08)

Bom dia 

Ontem pelas 17h, quando saí da Ribeira da Azenha, já estava a chegar o nevoeiro que se estendeu bem pelo interior (às 19h já havia bastante em Odemira).
Hoje, para contrastar um pouco com a manhã de ontem, havia nevoeiro disperso pelas zonas mais altas, já a levantar, e nos 25km que vão de Colos ao Cercal não havia nevoeiro, mas um pouco antes do Cercal e até aqui à costa, o nevoeiro é cerrado e andam pessoas completamente irresponsáveis de carro, sem uma única luz ligada, quando só conseguem ver o outro carro mesmo em cima deles.   Choca-me que não existam mais acidentes... mas pronto, se não sabem usar piscas, não hão-de saber usar as luzes de nevoeiro também *cof*

Aqui na Ribeira da Azenha estão 16ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2015 às 09:16)

Céu limpo, sem vento, resumindo hoje vai ser um dia bastante agradável


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 09:22)

vamm disse:


> Choca-me que não existam mais acidentes... mas pronto, se não sabem usar piscas, não hão-de saber usar as luzes de nevoeiro também *cof*



Penso que muitas pessoas acham que as condições atmosféricas são desprezáveis, algo que não as afecta quando conduzem, pois se estão dentro do carrinho (este é assim uma espécie de escudo protector, quando na verdade é exactamente o contrário), seja com chuva, gelo, nevoeiro, vento andam sempre da mesma maneira.  também 

A única situação em que efectivamente o veículo é uma protecção é nas descargas eléctricas.


----------



## vamm (15 Out 2015 às 09:30)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que muitas pessoas acham que as condições atmosféricas são desprezáveis, algo que não as afecta quando conduzem, pois se estão dentro do carrinho (este é assim uma espécie de escudo protector, quando na verdade é exactamente o contrário), seja com chuva, gelo, nevoeiro, vento andam sempre da mesma maneira.  também
> 
> A única situação em que efectivamente o veículo é uma protecção é nas descargas eléctricas.


É verdade, seja em que situação for! E o pior é que ainda acham que têm razão para não as ligar, porque vão "só ali" ou porque conseguem "ver bem". 
Lá está, uma pessoa tem que tomar conta de si e dos outros que andam na estrada. Mas bom, não se pode falar destas coisas aqui


----------



## PTG (15 Out 2015 às 10:05)

Hoje pelas 08:00, em Portalegre, estavam 13,4ºC e 71% de humidade e céu limpo. Por curiosidade, no Crato perto das 09:00 estavam 12ºC.


----------



## André Antas (15 Out 2015 às 12:40)

StormRic disse:


> que belas vistas daí! Arraiolos é muito bonita, como aliás todas as terras do Alentejo.


É de facto um local fantástico...respira-se paz, tranquilidade...e depois há a gastronomia muita "rica" e condizente com todo o meio envolvente!Vou deixar mais algumas "vistas" do dia de hoje...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vista este (Evoramonte, Estremoz...)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vista Sul (Évora)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vista Norte (Pousada de Arraiolos)


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2015 às 19:04)

Boas,
final do dia por aqui
algumas linhas de aviões entre as nuvens...








a minha vista não é a melhor mas é o melhor que posso 
céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado
21,4ºC 58% HR
Máx: *25,1ºC*
Min: *12,1ºC*
a máxima deve ter sido registada +/- a esta hora...por isso não deve estar errada, amanhã com os registos diários confirmo


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 21:39)

joralentejano disse:


> a minha vista não é a melhor mas é o melhor que posso



Eu gosto desta vista, localiza bem e dá dimensão à cena no céu, além de que estas casinhas são um mimo (oxalá o estilo mais ou menos tradicional ainda se mantenha).

Altocumulus e altostratus sob cirrus e cirrostratus, as primeiras deslocavam-se de sueste e as altas de SSW.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2015 às 22:22)

StormRic disse:


> Eu gosto desta vista, localiza bem e dá dimensão à cena no céu, além de que estas casinhas são um mimo (oxalá o estilo mais ou menos tradicional ainda se mantenha).
> 
> Altocumulus e altostratus sob cirrus e cirrostratus, as primeiras deslocavam-se de sueste e as altas de SSW.


sim por aqui ainda se mantêm a tradição... só na parte mais nova é que há daquelas casas muito modernas que não têm nada a ver com a tradição(mas nem todas) daqui consigo ver um bocado de campo...na primeira foto, do lado esquerdo daquela casa grande em frente


----------



## PTG (16 Out 2015 às 09:33)

Hoje em Portalegre, pelas 08:00 horas estavam 17ºC e 72% de humidade. Céu parcialmente limpo.


----------



## vamm (16 Out 2015 às 10:08)

O caminho para o trabalho foi mais uma vez feito com nevoeiro. Bastante cerrado desde Colos até ao Cercal, depois disso apenas sol e "escamas de peixe", porque o nevoeiro já estava a levantar e o que restava estava só na zona do rio.


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2015 às 16:46)

algum vento em Faro mas o tempo está quente.


----------



## vamm (16 Out 2015 às 18:59)

Agreste disse:


> algum vento em Faro mas* o tempo está quente*.


A ficar nublado e bastante abafado, é verdade, @Agreste.


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2015 às 19:01)

vamm disse:


> A ficar nublado e bastante abafado, é verdade, @Agreste.



o tecto de nuvens já se impôs... céu coberto.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2015 às 19:07)

"Céu cavado aos três dias é molhado"




dia com períodos de céu muito nublado
agora tempo abafado e como podem ver céu nublado, mas lá ao fundo já começa a abrir
*20,8ºC 57% HR vento fraco quase nulo*


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2015 às 21:31)

de momento não chove em Faro... tudo calmo.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 22:51)

Deve haver precipitação fraca no barlavento algarvio nesta altura. Aljezur, Odemira e a chegar a Sines.


----------



## vamm (16 Out 2015 às 23:12)

StormRic disse:


> Deve haver precipitação fraca no barlavento algarvio nesta altura. Aljezur, Odemira e a chegar a Sines.


Confirma-se, tanto aqui em Relíquias (desde as 21h que pinga fraco) e em Panóias, Ourique (começou agora).


----------



## morenoboy (16 Out 2015 às 23:14)

em sines pinga agora....


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 00:20)

morenoboy disse:


> em sines pinga agora....



Primeiros acumulados foram para o sudoeste, na penúltima hora:







Nada de significativo no horizonte das próximas horas.


----------



## Jocru (17 Out 2015 às 02:25)

Aqui na zona de Quarteira já se sente o aumento da velocidade do vento


----------



## vamm (17 Out 2015 às 02:47)

O vento já aumentou de intensidade, não chove, a temperatura continua agradável e avistam-se nuvens a SE/S.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 05:59)

*61 Km/h* de vento médio na *Fóia*! De sueste em subida rápida.

Edição: 66,6 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 07:08)

StormRic disse:


> *61 Km/h* de vento médio na *Fóia*! De sueste em subida rápida.
> 
> Edição: 66,6 Km/h



*76,7 Km/h*, às 6h (5:00 utc).


----------



## vamm (17 Out 2015 às 08:36)

Bom dia 
Que vendaval! O céu está muito negro, a chegar de S/SO.

@StormRic já marca 84.6


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 08:36)

Às 8 h, por Portalegre estava a céu muito nublado, temperatura muito agradável para uma manhã de meados de Outubro (18ºC segundo o termómetro do carro) e o vento com alguma intensidade, com algumas rajadas mais fortes. Onde há vento, a sensação térmica é algo mais fresca mas nada de extraordinário.
Vamos ver o que o dia nos reserva.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Out 2015 às 09:02)

StormRic disse:


> *76,7 Km/h*, às 6h (5:00 utc).



Impressionante, já vai em 84,6 km/h!


----------



## GoN_dC (17 Out 2015 às 09:07)

Hoje reporto do Zmar, choveu de forma muito intensa durante uns 15min puxada com vento bastante intenso. Foi impressionante. Ouve-se alguma trovoada ao longe.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 09:09)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Impressionante, já vai em 84,6 km/h!




*88,9 km/h*, na ultima actualizacao, nao me lembro de ver uma estação com esse registo.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Out 2015 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
Por aqui sol e do bom, céu pouco nublado, o vento também é fraco, não espero nada de significativo para aqui hoje, oxa lá esteja enganado.


----------



## MikeCT (17 Out 2015 às 09:16)

Em Faro (cidade) caiu a primeira chuva, 1,4mm de acumulado em 3 min e já parou. Rajada máx de 46,7km/h às 9:05


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 09:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> *88,9 km/h*, na ultima actualizacao, nao me lembro de ver uma estação com esse registo.



E no Cabo de São Vicente uma pressão atmosférica de 998,3 hPa . Não admira a ventania no alto da Foia, pois são 902 m de altura, sem qualquer obstáculos e relativamente próximo do mar


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 09:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui sol e do bom, céu pouco nublado, *o vento também é fraco*, não espero nada de significativo para aqui hoje, oxa lá esteja enganado.


Bom dia. Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, o vento só começou a soprar moderado a partir das 8H.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Out 2015 às 09:43)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, junto ao mar estou com *vento médio de 53km/h* neste momento em Carvoeiro, com a rajada máxima de *72,4km/h* até agora.
Já choveu um pouco, mas nada de especial para já...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 10:08)

Inacreditável o que se vai passando no topo de Monchique, ultima actualização, vento a *91,8 km/h*!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Out 2015 às 10:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Inacreditável o que se vai passando no topo de Monchique, ultima actualização, vento a *91,8 km/h*!!



E eu onde estou (Rogil- Aljezur), a ver o alto da Fóia a Este, e a pensar como seria se fosse lá acima 

Por aqui, muito vento também, mas com certeza nada a ver com o que se passa na Serra de Monchique!


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 10:34)

O vento em Ponte de Sôr tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, mas nada que se pareça com Monchique.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 10:38)

Jorge_scp disse:


> E eu onde estou (Rogil- Aljezur), a ver o alto da Fóia a Este, e a pensar como seria se fosse lá acima
> 
> Por aqui, muito vento também, mas com certeza nada a ver com o que se passa na Serra de Monchique!



Deve estar muito perigoso.

Offtopic: Belo pão o do Rogil, paragem obrigatória.


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 10:56)

O vento por aqui está assim:


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 11:05)

Estava tão distraído com o acompanhamento da situação no litoral, que agora olhei pela janela e parece outro dia... Ainda há 20 minutos havia sol e agora está tudo com uma cara medonha... 
(A reportar de Arronches)


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Out 2015 às 11:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deve estar muito perigoso.
> 
> Offtopic: Belo pão o do Rogil, paragem obrigatória.



Por curiosidade, seria interessante o IPMA divulgar as rajadas registadas naquela estação...

Offtopic: Pão do Rogil- Uma casa já com bastantes anos e muita qualidade, embora a pastelaria seja um pouco cara! Aconselho da próxima vez a parares no Museu da Batata Doce, logo na entrada do Rogil no lado norte. Abriu faz uns 2 anos. Não é um "museu" no sentido da palavra, mas vendem muitos bons produtos desde refeições, petiscos, pastelaria, doces e licores/aguardentes típicos da região, bastantes deles de batata doce, naturalmente.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 11:17)

Bom dia 
Vento forte por aqui, só falta a chuva


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 11:31)

Que ventania, intensificou-se mais agora céu a ficar escuro


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Out 2015 às 11:32)

Chuva moderada em Évora. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas de respeito!


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 11:33)

Não demora muito que não comece o "festival" na nossa zona 
Só vejo folhas, sacos pelos ares e um céu cada vez mais negro...


----------



## André Antas (17 Out 2015 às 11:34)

A reportar de Évora...no meio de uma pequena pausa!Apanhei um grande momento...


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2015 às 11:35)

manhã ventosa em Faro com alguns ramos velhos e secos partidos. Choveu a espaços de forma moderada.
Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros.


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 11:37)

Começou a chuviscar por aqui. O vento sopra em geral de Sul moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 11:40)

Rajadas de 60/70 km/h  as estações aqui perto marcam isso...e acredito mas parece que ainda e mais...grande barulheira no telhado


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 11:55)

A estação amadora de Pavia-Adua a SE de Mora, regista *vento médio de 60km/h nos últimos 30 minutos *com *várias rajadas acima de 90Km/h. *
A rajada máxima é de* 98,1Km/h*. Não sei a fiabilidade desta estação, mas são valores impressionantes.


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 11:57)

Por Ponte de Sôr era este o cenário há 15/20minutos atrás:


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 12:01)

já me disseram que na parte mais alta da vila não se pode estar, acredito, acredito a praça sempre foi assim...se aqui está assim imagino lá em cima
quanto a chuva, ainda tenho de aguardar, de momento é vê-la passar ao lado


----------



## vamm (17 Out 2015 às 12:15)

Thomar disse:


> A rajada máxima é de* 98,1Km/h*.


Se isso foi em Monchique, é bem provável que seja verdade! Lá em cima está sempre muito vento e se cá numa zona BEM mais baixa é o vento que é, imagino isso lá em cima.

Hoje houve uma caminhada solidária aqui na terra, começou atrasada porque houve 20min de chuva e vento intensos, tanto que a chuva era completamente horizontal (fotos das 9h32, num momento mais calmo, o estado em que ficou a rua e o campo de futebol):









Depois disto, a caminhada foi feita sem problemas, só um aguaceiro forte, acompanhado de muito vento às 10h30 e ouviram-se alguns trovões vindos do litoral. Agora o vento continua a fazer das suas, mas a chuva tem momentos mais fracos, outros moderados e outros em que temos mesmo de fugir.
Para quem ainda duvidava deste evento e ignorou o aviso amarelo, então levaram uma valente chapada, porque está a ser em grande!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 12:52)

já chove como deve de ser, finalmente 
EDIT: já parou


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 12:56)

tanta descarga na zona de Mora, Avis, Ponte de Sor


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2015 às 13:30)

_O vento forte e a chuva que caiu durante a manhã de hoje no Alentejo e no distrito de Setúbal provocaram dezenas de ocorrências, a maioria quedas de árvores e de estruturas, disseram fontes dos bombeiros.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Beja indicou à agência Lusa, que até cerca das 12:30, foram registadas 16 quedas de árvores no distrito, duas inundações em habitações, em Beja e Vidigueira, e três quedas de estruturas em Beja, Ourique e Vidigueira.

No distrito de Évora, segundo o CDOS, registaram-se até às 12:30, 14 quedas de árvores em vários concelhos, enquanto no distrito de Portalegre, também de acordo com o Comando Distrital, até à mesma hora não havia qualquer ocorrência provocada pelo mau tempo.

Fonte do CDOS de Setúbal indicou, que até às 12:30, havia registo de cerca de 50 ocorrências naquele distrito, a maioria quedas de árvores e de estruturas.

Lusa_
http://www.ionline.pt/417453


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2015 às 13:44)

Em Portalegre ainda não houve precipitação de registar na estação, mas destaco as rajadas na ordem dos 80-90 km/h.


----------



## vamm (17 Out 2015 às 13:51)

Há 10min que chove bastante e há rajadas de vento bem fortes! Estava na rua e só tive tempo de correr para me abrigar. Chega tão depressa que nem temos como dar por ela.

Edit 13h56: já parou de chover


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 13:55)

quanto a chuva isto tem sido uma miséria...os aguaceiros passam muito depressa, e apesar de ser chuva forte pára logo a seguir e nem dá quase para molhar...o vento é que tem sido forte...mas esse era desnecessário, só vem estragar


----------



## vamm (17 Out 2015 às 14:06)

O céu já voltou a ficar escuro e pelo eco verde do radar, vem aí mais molho


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 14:27)

No centro de Portalegre já chove com alguma intensidade há 10/15 minutos.


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 14:29)

david 6 disse:


> tanta descarga na zona de Mora, Avis, Ponte de Sor


Boas tardes pessoal!
Muito se passou por aqui em Ponte de Sôr desde que falei à cerca de duas horas atrás.
Cerca das 12H35m até ás 13H10m caiu aqui uma trovoada com uma quantidade de chuva mesmo à tropical.
Das 12h45m até as 13h05m a chuva caia de forma diluviana com muito vento e trovoada.
Eu estava dentro do Hipermercado e faltou a luz uma descarga que ocorreu na parte sul da cidade que foi bem audível (eu estava na parte norte da cidade).
Agora, cai um aguaceiro fraco/moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 14:47)

chove bem


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 14:54)

chuva torrencial...a rua passou de uma estrada para um rio


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2015 às 15:01)

Estremoz: manhã com muito vento e passagem do sistema frontal por volta das 13h00, que deu origem a alguma chuva fraca.

Por agora, o vento já amainou e começa a haver abertas com sol. Espera-se uma tarde com possibilidade de aguaceiros e alguma trovoada dispersa.

Para amanhã espera-se a chegada de novas linhas de instabilidade e precipitações ao largo do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 15:09)

continua moderada a forte, bela rega  17,7ºC 93% HR


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 15:16)

desculpem o número de posts mas...parece que o céu desabou em cima da vila


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2015 às 15:23)

Por aqui, alguma chuva mas nada de especial, 3 ou 4 trovões e mais nada.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 15:29)

loucura total...vai haver problemas...céu negro


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 15:38)

não estava previsto chover desta maneira hoje...da maneira que choveu em 30 minutos devem-se ter acumulado 15/20mm e continua mas desta vez moderada...e ainda não fica por aqui...o vento acalmou e ainda bem


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 15:52)

trovõesvem ai mais molho


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 15:57)

Volta a chover no centro de Portalegre, com certa intensidade e com alguns trovões à mistura


----------



## actioman (17 Out 2015 às 15:57)

Por cá neste momento, trovoada! 
Chuva moderada com momentos de forte e vento também notável, a maior rajada foi até ao momento de 70,8km/h pelas 12h26, agora com a chegada da precipitação parece ter acalmado mais.
A temperatura é de 17,6°C e precipitação acumulada 22mm.
A pressão esta nos 1002hPa.

Uma imagem:


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2015 às 16:02)

A tarde tornou-se muito instável no nordeste alentejano, com a formação de duas linhas de instabilidade que carregadas de água precipitável, estão a varrer o terrotório na direcção nordeste, originando períodos de chuva muito fortes, com a duração de dez a quinze minutos cada uma. Cada linha de instabilidade também está a originar a ocorrência de trovoadas moderadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2015 às 16:05)

A minha estação está a registar acumulações muito rápidas de chuva, como está a situação por aí?


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 16:10)

começa a ficar de "noite"


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 16:13)

e começou, chuva torrencial de repente


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 16:16)

impressionante carga de água, imagino como os campos e ribeiros estejam


----------



## vamm (17 Out 2015 às 16:25)

@joralentejano estava mau de chegar aí alguma coisa! 
Essas linhas estão bem marcadinhas e levam uma boa carga, de certeza!

Por aqui o vento acalmou BASTANTE!  Cai um aguaceiro de vez em quando, mas nada de especial, apesar de estar a chegar uma linha vinda de S/SO?  Vamos a ver o que traz ainda.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2015 às 16:30)

16h00...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 16:34)

vamm disse:


> @joralentejano estava mau de chegar aí alguma coisa!
> Essas linhas estão bem marcadinhas e levam uma boa carga, de certeza!
> 
> Por aqui o vento acalmou BASTANTE!  Cai um aguaceiro de vez em quando, mas nada de especial, apesar de estar a chegar uma linha vinda de S/SO?  Vamos a ver o que traz ainda.


é verdade...estava a ver que ficava a ver navios 
não quero exagerar mas ao que choveu aqui nestas linhas de instabilidade o acumulado deve ter ficado entre 20/25mm ou mais...podem não acreditar mas choveu mesmo muito, nem em abril vi chover assim aliás já não me lembro quando é que choveu assim por aqui...era bom se pudesse ter o registo
agora já acalmou...e deve ter ficado por aqui hoje
*17,6ºC 96% HR*


----------



## actioman (17 Out 2015 às 16:35)

Para já 29,2mm e após uma pequena pausa mais um aguaceiro forte.






Edito apenas para actualizar o acumulado de precipitação: 36,6mm.
E ouve-se trovoada novamente...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Out 2015 às 17:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> A minha estação está a registar acumulações muito rápidas de chuva, como está a situação por aí?


Boas SpiderVV,
Acumulou em meia hora, mais coisa menos coisa cerca de 15mm, com trovoada e atividade eletrica


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2015 às 17:32)

Elvas com 23,7 mm de precipitação entre as 15h00 e as 16h00 (estação do IPMA); 23,8 mm em Proença - a - Nova...

Ainda bem que estas fortes chuvadas não sucederam na Grande Lisboa, pois ali teriam sido uma autentica catástrofe.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 17:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Elvas com 23,7 mm de precipitação entre as 15h00 e as 16h00 (estação do IPMA); 23,8 mm em Proença - a - Nova...
> 
> Ainda bem que estas trombas de água não sucederam na Grande Lisboa, pois ali teriam sido uma autentica catástrofe.


Não digas trombas de água que o pessoal fica confuso


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2015 às 17:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não digas trombas de água que o pessoal fica confuso



Tens razão, vou fazer a correcção...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 18:08)

o sol e o céu azul ainda decidiram aparecer...
SW:




W:




 mas para SSE:




*17,8ºC 90% HR *vento fraco, nem parece que houve aquela ventania hoje de manhã


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 18:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> A minha estação está a registar acumulações muito rápidas de chuva, como está a situação por aí?



@SpiderVV, não precisei de pluviometro para ficar todo encharcado ao sair de casa... A chuva foi tão forte que na rua que desce da Polícia para o Semeador, tive de recolocar uma tampa de esgoto que tinha saído por causa da força da água..., 
Perto da tua casa, como é habitual na zona do Campo da Feira, o sentido para Portalegre estava com um lençol de água, do passeio à divisória da avenida, com a altura do passeio... No caminho para Arronches, todos os terrenos estavam cheios de água, pois a precipitação foi generalizada.
A chuvada foi bastante intensa, mas de curta duração, aproximadamente um quarto de hora. 
Entretanto já deixou de chover, já apareceu o sol e a temperatura mantêm valores muito amenos. Assim, já apanhei uns cogumelos silvestres no caminho para a minha aldeia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2015 às 18:29)

*Acumulados das 16h às 17h:*

19,2mm - Elvas
14,5mm - Portalegre (Cidade)
13,1mm - Portalegre


----------



## luky (17 Out 2015 às 19:42)

No Carvoeiro pouco choveu e fez um vendaval de manhã.
O espetaculo foi mesmo a ondulação maritima


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2015 às 21:10)

Pouco choveu em relação ao previsto. Amanhã, teoricamente choverá menos e a realidade pode mostrar o contrário.


----------



## MikeCT (17 Out 2015 às 21:35)

Agreste disse:


> Pouco choveu em relação ao previsto. Amanhã, teoricamente choverá menos e a realidade pode mostrar o contrário.


 Quase nada...3,4mm de acumulado em Faro cidade...vamos a ver nos próximos dias se ainda chove alguma coisa.


----------



## aoc36 (18 Out 2015 às 00:06)

chove com bastante intensidade por Albufeira.

Edit: Agora é a potes! A muito tempo que não via tanta chuva por aqui.


----------



## aoc36 (18 Out 2015 às 00:50)

Desde as 00h até as 0.50h choveu 21.6mm


----------



## Redfish (18 Out 2015 às 01:02)

Aqui no interior Algarvio o que posso dizer é que a 1 hora de Domingo certamente rendeu mt mais que todo o sábado a nível de acumulados de precipitação...

Continua a chover de forma moderada e constante....


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 01:19)

Redfish disse:


> Aqui no interior Algarvio o que posso dizer é que a 1 hora de Domingo certamente rendeu mt mais que todo o sábado a nível de acumulados de precipitação...
> 
> Continua a chover de forma moderada e constante....


Frente quente a fazer a sua "breve" visita pelo Algarve em direção à fronteira, nem o GFS previa tanta chuva...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2015 às 01:52)

chuva moderada não a esperava tão cedo


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2015 às 06:08)

parece que houve trovoada em Faro há pouco.


----------



## MikeCT (18 Out 2015 às 07:14)

18,2 mm na última hora em Faro cidade


----------



## chispe (18 Out 2015 às 07:19)

Pois parece que choveu bem agora mesmo eu acordei isto em faro agora a quantidade deixo para o expert dizerem lool


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2015 às 09:58)

26,3mm no melhor dia desde 10 de outubro de 2014... portanto há mais de 1 ano que não chovia assim. E espera-se que volte a chover de novo a meio da tarde.


----------



## André Antas (18 Out 2015 às 11:08)

Alguma precipitação durante a madrugada...aguaceiro forte às 10:30, mas que durou uns 2 minutos!Não tem sido um evento tão generoso, como se esperava.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2015 às 12:07)

Alandroal: Mais uma madrugada de muita chuva, por vezes intensa... Entre as 00h00 e as 11h00 registo de 18,3 mm em Reguengos (S. Pedro do Corval) e os 29,2 mm em Elvas.

EDIT: Registo também para os 15,2 mm em Faro esta manhã, entre as 6h00 e as 07h00.

Já agora, e tendo em conta os dados do IPMA, ontem em Elvas ocorreram 23,7 mm e 19,2 mm de precipitação entre as 15h00 e as 16h00 e as 16h00 e as 17h00, respectitivamente, o que quer dizer que pode ter ocorrido mais de 30,0 mm numa só hora (assim compreende-se melhor a intensidade da precipitação ocorrida).


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2015 às 12:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, mas sem chuva por enquanto. A madrugada foi chuvosa, então entre as 6h e as 7 h foi mesmo o dilúvio, por aqui, durante 15 minutos, registei nessa hora: 30 mm.

Levo acumulados hoje: 32 mm
Precipitação acumulada ontem: 5 mm


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2015 às 13:16)

Início da manhã com fortes bategas de água na margem esquerda do Guadiana.
Amareleja com 34,8 mm e Serpa com 17,3 mm (dados meteo@alentejo).





Fonte: Rain Alarm


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2015 às 13:31)

Boas,
Madrugada bem regada por aqui...só a ouvi cair ás 7h e chovia com bastante força, e já me disseram que choveu a noite toda praticamente...
agora céu a ficar mais nublado depois de algumas abertas...veremos se á tarde vem alguma coisa


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2015 às 14:05)

nota-se que vamos ter borrasca na parte da tarde... está ameaçador de novo.


----------



## PTG (18 Out 2015 às 14:22)

Agora em Portalegre, 18,9°C com tendência a subir e 75% de humidade. Céu nublado .


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2015 às 15:04)

Supondo que os valores estão bons...
Em Apra tivemos até à meia noite de ontem 26mm. Hoje leva já 42,7mm.


----------



## boneli (18 Out 2015 às 15:09)

Olhando para o radar, parece que vão ter um resto de dia com bons acumulados. Falta saber para onde se vai deslocar aquela grande mancha verde..se para Espanha ou se entra pelo Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Os 30 mm que caíram numa hora, entre as 6 h e as 7 h, já se sabe que provoca a tradicional piscina no túnel de Olhão. 

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/10...ca-vitima-do-temporal-desta-noite-no-algarve/


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2015 às 15:15)

Isto por aqui tá calmo demais... não chove desde as 10 da manhã, de madrugada também não choveu nada de especial e as células teimam em passar de raspão por aqui, como há pouco veio uma grande escuridão que estava por detrás da serra e viu-se perfeitamente no radar.
A ver se tenho mais de sorte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2015 às 15:27)

Começa a chover, com alguma intensidade, por aqui.  A trovoada é que anda esquiva.


----------



## actioman (18 Out 2015 às 16:13)

Boas. 

Por cá o final da madrugada e início da manhã com muita chuva moderada e por vezes forte que deixou uns generosos 26,8mm. 
A temperatura mínima foi de 15,2° C pelas 00h28.

O sol ja espreitou timidamente, mas de uma forma geral o cinzento carregado tem dominado o céu!
Agora céu muito nublado com 20,4°C e uma pressão atmosférica de 1004hPa.

Algumas fotos demonstrativas da água que por aqui tem caído.



























Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde.

Abraço


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2015 às 17:24)

chuva fraca a moderada por Apra. A contabilidade já vai em 45,8mm no dia de hoje

Lentamente o cenário vai mudando...já se vê erva a nascer e um cenário bastante húmido, algo  que já fazia bastante falta


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2015 às 17:51)

depois de tanta virga, finalmente chove


----------



## André Antas (18 Out 2015 às 18:00)

Por Arraiolos vai chovendo fraco e olhando para o radar não prevejo mais que isto!Infelizmente para a minha zona, parece que o Arome foi o modelo que esteve mais perto da realidade...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2015 às 18:21)

chove bem á 15 minutos...grande evento por aqui


----------



## André Antas (18 Out 2015 às 18:29)

Desfrutem...vou aguardar por amanhã...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2015 às 18:32)

A tarde está a ser de períodos de chuva continua, geralmente fraca, ao longo de uma frente que se estende pelo interior, desde o norte ao sul do continente.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2015 às 18:35)

continua moderada, com alguns momentos mais forte, pensei que fosse passar ao lado...*16,2ºC 93% HR*


----------



## actioman (18 Out 2015 às 18:44)

Por cá mais um período de chuva por vezes moderada. Acumulado neste momento na minha estação 35mm e continua a cair... 

A temperatura actual é de 16ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2015 às 18:50)

actioman disse:


> Por cá mais um período de chuva por vezes moderada. Acumulado neste momento na minha estação 35mm e continua a cair...
> 
> A temperatura actual é de 16ºC.


estamos a 18 de outubro e o total do mês na tua estação já é de 108mm...de certeza que já deve ser mais do dobro da média 
por aqui também continua a cair...belo final de tarde...a frente parece que está estacionária


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2015 às 19:36)

continua chuva moderada... mais de 1 hora a chover, esta chuva é um mimo para os terrenos  que continue


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2015 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e com chuva fraca a moderada durante a tarde. Agora, não chove mas aproxima-se um aguaceiro. 

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC
actual: 17.9ºC

Precipitação: 37 mm

A última vez, que o túnel meteu água foi na madrugada do dia 29 de Novembro de 2014. Por isso, hoje foi o dia mais chuvoso desde dessa data.

Levo acumulado até ao momento, 65 mm, neste mês.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2015 às 20:36)

A precipitação estagnou nos 47mm em Apra. A ver se ainda sobe mais até à meia noite


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2015 às 21:13)

3 horas de chuva moderada constante com alguns períodos mais fortes mas sem ser torrencial e assim é que é bom...belíssimo evento...gostava de saber o acumulado que deve ser alto 
agora já está a acalmar *15,4ºC 95% HR
*
EDIT(21:18): volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2015 às 22:07)

Recomeçou a chover a partir do final da tarde mas chuva em geral fraca, de manhã também ouve chuva fraca, esperava mais chuva hoje, concluído o fim-de-semana acabou por salvar-se aquele aguaceiro forte de ontem que deu quase 15mm em menos de meia-hora.


----------



## vitoreis (18 Out 2015 às 22:23)

Aguaceiro moderado em Faro, numa altura que não o esperava... embora a possibilidade de aguaceiros mantêm-se ao longo da noite.


----------



## MikeCT (18 Out 2015 às 22:41)

Para já Faro (cidade) com 35,2 mm de acumulado hoje. A juntar aos 4,2mm de ontem vamos com 39,4 mm neste "evento". 

Outubro segue com 70,8 mm de acumulado


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2015 às 23:21)

Boas,

Por aqui, pouca chuva (levo apenas 7,4mm acumulados em Carvoeiro e 8,6mm no Sitio das Fontes, desde 6.ª Feira), nada de células fotogénicas nem sequer uma trovoadazeca... eheh

Fiz apenas uma fotozita ao pôr-do sol aqui em Silves esta tarde...
A ver se melhores dias meteorológicos virão


----------



## vitoreis (19 Out 2015 às 01:57)

Aqui fica o "filme" do fim-de-semana em Faro:

Timelapse construído a partir da webcam em Faro cidade.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2015 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Manha de nevoeiro em alguns sítios...agora céu a ficar mais nublado mas ainda com sol


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2015 às 09:05)

à volta de 4mm com este aguaceiro...


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 09:08)

Bom dia 
Mas que bela manhã de chuva e chuva a sério, daquela grada! 
Aqui pelo Litoral o céu não está tão carregado, mas chove bem, acompanhada de vento moderado.


----------



## PTG (19 Out 2015 às 09:26)

Hoje , pelas 08:00, em Portalegre, estavam 14,3 º C e 78% de humidade. O céu estava praticamente limpo.


----------



## luky (19 Out 2015 às 09:56)

10 mm aqui. Finalmente caiu algo substancial.
E creio que venha mais... Bastante mais.


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 12:29)

A chuva parou e o céu acabou por limpar um pouco. Mas e este vento?


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2015 às 14:56)

51,3mm em 3 dias (IPMA)... a 10mm da média do mês. Talvez se consiga ainda até ao final do dia.


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 14:59)

Meu deus!  As trevas estão a chegar aqui! O vento tinha acalmado, voltou em força e umas nuvens BEM negras estão a passar aqui agora.


Edit 15h06: GRANDE TROVÃO!  Apanhei cá um susto!


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 15:22)

Já passou e descarregou bem durante 10min.

Não foi muito potente, mas foi aqui por cima:





Edit 15h35: Fizeram mais 3, uns mais afastados outro mais perto.


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 15:44)

Ela está a subir, mas ao mesmo tempo segue para SO? 
Bem, voltou a ficar negro, voltou a chover... e deve vir aí mais barulho 







Edit 15h45: Vento nulo e já ronca de novo.


----------



## André Antas (19 Out 2015 às 15:49)

Hoje também parece que vou ter "sorte"...


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 16:03)

Chove bem há uns 20min e se esta mancha laranja não passa mesmo aqui por cima, vai toda ela para Sines


----------



## André Antas (19 Out 2015 às 16:27)

Incrível aguaceiro fraco, que mal molhou o chão...Évora terá tido mais sorte!Pelo radar não deverá ficar por aqui, resta-me aguardar...


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 16:33)

Agora é que a maldita se ouve bem e consegue-se ver uma espécie de "qualquer coisa" a seguir para NO:
(16h22)









Direcção de Sines, muito negro:


----------



## André Antas (19 Out 2015 às 16:42)

Salvou-se este momento...


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 16:45)

André Antas disse:


> Salvou-se este momento...


Ainda sobrou alguma coisa decente para aí


----------



## frederico (19 Out 2015 às 16:56)

Tavira segue o mês com 52 mm. Ainda faltam uns 20 e tal ou 30 mm para a média do mês (segundo a normal que tenho, a antiga anterior aos anos 80). 

Estive a ver as médias anuais para esta estação desde 2010 e o défice está brutal, mais de 100 mm/ano.


----------



## actioman (19 Out 2015 às 17:01)

joralentejano disse:


> estamos a 18 de outubro e o total do mês na tua estação já é de 108mm...de certeza que já deve ser mais do dobro da média
> por aqui também continua a cair...belo final de tarde...a frente parece que está estacionária



Sim realmente desde que tenho estação este é o melhor acumulado de Outubro, sendo que actualmente já de 116,6mm (isto ainda sem contabilizar a precipitação do presente dia que já vai nos 7mm). Recordo que a normal de 1971-2000 do IPMA aqui para a cidade é de 58,6mm.
Ainda a destacar o total de precipitação acumulada que a minha estação registou ontem: 43,8mm, que é o actual recorde de precipitação total diária. E a EMA do IPMA aqui da cidade um total de 41,6mm.


Aqui deixo um gráfico com os registos destes 5 anos e a linha da respectiva normal:






- Out 2010: 88,5mm
- Out 2011: 43,2mm
- Out 2012: 64,5mm
- Out 2013: 97,6mm
- Out 2014: 74,8mm
- Out 2015: 116,6mm (valor total até dia 18/10/2015)

Quanto ao dia de hoje, amanheceu com nevoeiro. O sol também já deu o ar da sua graça e por agora mais um aguaceiro com uns actuais 7,6mm acumulados.
A mínima da noite foi de 13,3°C às 06h54 e a máxima de 19,3ºC pelas 13h55.
Neste momento chuva fraca com 17,1ºC e 7,6mm de precipitação.


----------



## André Antas (19 Out 2015 às 17:46)

2 round...é desta


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 17:53)

Cheguei agora a Reliquias e chove a potes! Há imensa água a escorrer às ruas abaixo!

Edit 18h01:















O que passou por aqui. Nem se vê nada ao longe!


----------



## André Antas (19 Out 2015 às 18:06)

Vai chovendo moderado...vento de sueste, a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2015 às 18:45)

Chove muitogrande molha, céu escurissimo, tudo cerrado


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2015 às 19:18)

continua moderada a forte ...mais uma boa rega...o GFS não dava quase chuva nenhuma para aqui hoje, nestes 3 dias o HIRLAM foi o mais certeiro


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2015 às 19:27)

actioman disse:


> Sim realmente desde que tenho estação este é o melhor acumulado de Outubro, sendo que actualmente já de 116,6mm (isto ainda sem contabilizar a precipitação do presente dia que já vai nos 7mm). Recordo que a normal de 1971-2000 do IPMA aqui para a cidade é de 58,6mm.
> Ainda a destacar o total de precipitação acumulada que a minha estação registou ontem: 43,8mm, que é o actual recorde de precipitação total diária. E a EMA do IPMA aqui da cidade um total de 41,6mm.
> 
> 
> ...


128mm já...metade ou mais de metade desse valor é deste evento...sem dúvida o melhor de 2015 até agora bom para a seca que de certeza já desagravou bastante...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2015 às 19:41)

Fim de tarde com chuva


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2015 às 20:09)

Alguém consegue aceder ao site do ipma? peço desculpa pelo fora do tópico.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2015 às 20:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Alguém consegue aceder ao site do ipma? peço desculpa pelo fora do tópico.


eu consigo normalmente


----------



## André Antas (19 Out 2015 às 20:28)

A noite continua interessante...algum festival elétrico a sueste de Arraiolos


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2015 às 20:43)

joralentejano disse:


> eu consigo normalmente


Agora também já consigo


----------



## pax_julia (19 Out 2015 às 20:54)

Intensa trovoada em Beja acompanhada de rajadas de vento impressionantes


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2015 às 21:00)

17,7mm na contabilidade de hoje de Apra. 125,5mm este mês.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2015 às 21:06)

Tenho relatos de relâmpagos ao longe em Portalegre, possivelmente da célula que está a Sul perto de Elvas.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2015 às 21:12)

aguaceiro moderado a forte...relâmpagos ao longe e já ouvi 1 ou 2 trovões


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2015 às 21:16)

Eu aqui ainda não vi nem ouvi nada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2015 às 21:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e só caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo por volta das 8h50m. De resto, dia calmo.

Máxima: 22.3ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 19.7ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm

Esta manhã desabou um telhado numa garagem em Olhão, que danificou cerca de 28 viaturas. 

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/cob...nte-e-provocou-danos-em-varios-carros_v867199

Muito estranho, na altura não estava nenhum vento, só chovia copiosamente, registei 6 mm em apenas 5 minutos e vento nulo. Se foi o vento, porque carga de água é que o telhado da garagem desabou e outro que está ao lado que é a garagem da EVA não voou nada e ficou tudo intacto, tal como as árvores que existem nessa mesma rua. 

Medo tinha eu de meter o meu carro naquela garagem, mais velha do que eu, alguma vez, basta ver as imagens da RTP da cobertura. Sendo a zona envolvida de bairros sociais, a garagem paga-se bem 37.5 € mensais e é só grandes carrões e vivem todos no bairro social. Só quem vê isto, agora a culpa foi do mau tempo, que nem vento estava na hora.  Mesmo se passasse na zona algum vento, como é que só partia um telhado e deixava o resto tudo intacto.  Até o proprietário não deu cara cheira-me a marosca.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Out 2015 às 21:42)

Boas...
Por aqui por Moura, dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros bastante fortes, em especial à tarde. Por volta das 19:45 ouviram-se três trovões, provenientes de descargas numa pequena célula a Oeste, na direção da Vidigueira. Agora não chove.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 21:44)

actioman disse:


> Algumas fotos demonstrativas da água que por aqui tem caído.



Bem ilustrativas, para guardar e emoldurar pois os 146,7 mm que já caíram em Elvas vão a caminho de um recorde de precipitação da zona no mês de outubro!

Nesta altura este valor encontra-se no décimo decil, ou seja, entre os menos de 10% de Outubros mais chuvosos. O valor normal de Elvas para este mês situa-se em pouco menos de 60 mm; o limite inferior do décimo decil nos 138 mm.
A seca nessa área pode considerar-se extinta (basta olhar para essas fotos!). O valor mais alto para outubro é de 170 mm. A máxima diária, das 9h às 9h, de 77 mm registada às 9h do dia 18 tem um período de retorno, como máxima diária anual, superior a 10 anos; só nesse dia choveu bastante mais do que é normal no mês inteiro.
Neste 19 dias de Outubro já caíu um quarto da precipitação média anual. Na verdade até foi apenas em 8 dias.


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2015 às 22:30)

Foto tirada ao final do dia em Sines pela equipa dos Anon EYE
Reparem à direita:


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2015 às 22:47)

mais uma chuvada


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2015 às 22:56)

dilúvio


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2015 às 23:14)

joralentejano disse:


> dilúvio


Acho que és o único deste fórum que está a apanhar alguma coisa de jeito já na fase final do evento


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Já não se fazem cut-off's como antigamente. Nem 1 trovoada, para amostra. Não fosse, a chuva forte que caiu ontem de manhã, teria sido uma nulidade. Muita parra e pouca uva. Agora, é chuva no mar para os peixinhos.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2015 às 23:17)

no satelite ainda vem mais uma rega.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2015 às 23:22)

Agreste disse:


> no satelite ainda vem mais uma rega.



Se chegasse cá era bom!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2015 às 23:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acho que és o único deste fórum que está a apanhar alguma coisa de jeito já na fase final do evento


Unico acho que não...mas se calhar dos poucos sim...desta vez calhou a chover mais aqui...muitas vezes aqui nem uma pinga cai e nos outros sítios já está tudo alagado 
Chove bem outra vez


----------



## vitoreis (19 Out 2015 às 23:39)

Resumo do dia:


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2015 às 23:40)

chove como se não ouvesse amanhã a rua parece um rio
O radar não mostra o que se está a passar por aqui...parece que está cair apenas chuva moderada mas não...chuva mesmo muito forte


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2015 às 23:46)

antes das 2 da manhã já estará a chover de novo...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2015 às 23:51)

Estremoz: final da tarde com bastante chuva. A noite tem prosseguido com intervalos entre vários períodos de chuva.

Em Faro 10,8 mm numa só hora esta manhã (entre as 08h00 e as 09h00).

Um pouco por todo o sul, umas vezes num sítios outras vezes noutros sítios, a chuva tem aparecido todos os dias.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2015 às 23:59)

joralentejano disse:


> chove como se não ouvesse amanhã a rua parece um rio
> O radar não mostra o que se está a passar por aqui...parece que está cair apenas chuva moderada mas não...chuva mesmo muito forte


E não vai acabar tão cedo! 
A seca já não vai ser um problema de certeza


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2015 às 00:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> A seca já não vai ser um problema de certeza



Estamos em Outubro e o padrão meteorológico ainda não mudou. Infelizmente, é cedo para se ter certezas a médio prazo.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 00:04)

Orion disse:


> Estamos em Outubro e o padrão meteorológico ainda não mudou. Infelizmente, é cedo para se ter certezas a médio prazo.


Espero que acabe de vez...mas infelizmente o AA vai voltar a atormentar-nos nos próximos dias...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2015 às 00:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> E não vai acabar tão cedo!
> A seca já não vai ser um problema de certeza


Sim, é verdade...esperemos é que o AA não venha estragar tudo, pelo o que estou a ver ele vai voltar,  e quando volta tão depressa nao quer ir embora, e isso seria horrível


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 00:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, é verdade...esperemos é que o AA não venha estragar tudo, pelo o que estou a ver ele vai voltar,  e quando volta tão depressa nao quer ir embora, e isso seria horrível


Só uma cut-off é que pode nos ajudar porque o AA não vai deixar as frentes passarem...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2015 às 00:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só uma cut-off é que pode nos ajudar porque o AA não vai deixar as frentes passarem...


Verdade...veremos como evolui a coisa, não podemos sair mais do tema do tópico 
---------
De momento a chuva parou


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2015 às 00:27)

Hoje, ao final da tarde.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Out 2015 às 04:52)

Começa a chover em Faro (cidade), com alguma intensidade


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2015 às 09:09)

Bom dia!
Na minha zona o céu está muito carregado, completamente nublado, aqui no litoral, o céu estava parcialmente limpo, agora já tem mais nuvens, e está tanto vento! Não apanhei vento antes da Serra, mas aqui está muito.


----------



## PTG (20 Out 2015 às 10:09)

Hoje, ás 08:00 horas, em Portalegre, estavam 16,3ºC e 77% de humidade. Céu nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2015 às 10:43)

E temos por diante mais um dia de chuva no Algarve; se ontem a precipitação concentrou-se no barlavento (mais de 50,0 mm em alguns locais), hoje está a ocorrer sobretudo na região central e no sotavento.


----------



## luky (20 Out 2015 às 10:50)

Tambem por aqui chove bem e promete.
Ontem tivemos 'apenas' 12 mm o resto ficou no mar ou foi para os lados de sagres.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2015 às 10:58)

O tempo por aqui está a ficar bastante negro e está mesmo muito vento e segundo o Windguru hoje será um dia mesmo cheio de vento!
No radar do IPMA  há uma manchinha azul perto da Serra, no interior.

Edit 11h: Chove fraco! Afinal não é só no Algarve.


----------



## vitoreis (20 Out 2015 às 11:02)

Belissima manhã de Outono. Vento e chuva constante desde (pelo menos) as 7:00 da manhã.

Um temporal pouco comum por estes lados.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2015 às 11:11)

11h00...






Fonte: SAT24


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2015 às 11:15)

Vai caindo, não muito forte mas certinha 
O vento também vai soprando bem.
7,6mm acumulados em Carvoeiro e 2,2mm no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2015 às 11:53)

Humm... aquilo está a vir para norte?


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2015 às 12:35)

Está bonita a depressão, agora a decair e novamente meio híbrida, depois segue para a Madeira.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2015 às 12:41)

19,2mm em Carvoeiro
5.8mm no Sitio das Fontes.

Bela diferença litoral/interior


----------



## MikeCT (20 Out 2015 às 12:55)

14,8mm em Faro (cidade), vento a chegar aos 59,5 km/h, chuva constante desde manhã cedo.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2015 às 13:59)

Céu com nuvens mas há sol...dia muito agradável depois de 3 dias de muita chuva  o verde dos campos começa a dominar em alguns sitios...ribeiras com bom caudal finalmente vejo o rio com água e não com pedras
Agora vem o AA e os ventos de leste estragar tudo


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2015 às 14:08)

Boa célula ali perto da Amareleja.


----------



## André Antas (20 Out 2015 às 14:17)

Já consigo vê-la também


----------



## André Antas (20 Out 2015 às 14:46)

Cada vez mais perto...Évora deverá ser presenteada...


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2015 às 14:55)

A célula que esta entre Évora e Reguengos de Monsaraz já mostra actividade eléctrica no sat24!


----------



## aoc36 (20 Out 2015 às 15:00)

Tempo a ficar agreste por Albufeira, Mt escuro e rajadas por vezes forte.


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2015 às 15:06)

depois de uma pausa para almoço... chove com alegria em Faro.


----------



## trepkos (20 Out 2015 às 15:09)

Trovoada a rasar Évora a SO neste momento. O cenário é de vento forte com rajadas e está assim;


----------



## trepkos (20 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Onde estou já chove!


----------



## aoc36 (20 Out 2015 às 15:17)

Chove com intensidade. 

Sigo o dia com 22,5mm


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2015 às 15:23)

Aqui também voltou a chover bem... sempre com o vento a acompanhar...


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2015 às 15:40)

*22.6mm* em vila real santo antónio na ultima hora (ipma)


----------



## André Antas (20 Out 2015 às 15:42)

Aguaceiro fraco a moderado por Évora...imagens do trajeto entre Arraiolos e Évora


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2015 às 16:05)

david 6 disse:


> *22.6mm* em vila real santo antónio na ultima hora (ipma)



Alguém foi lá desentupir o pluviometro. eheh!

*72,4km/h* de intensidade média do vento na Foía, às 13h UTC. Muito forte!


----------



## actioman (20 Out 2015 às 16:30)

A célula de Évora vista de Elvas pelas 15H47:






Por cá ainda caiu um aguaceiro moderado e de curta duração que rendeu 1mm às 3h da matina.

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas e 23,2ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2015 às 17:44)

Boas,
Bela rega ontem ao final do dia, não sei o acumulado mas não foi pouco, hoje já sem chuva.
Nos campos só se vê o verdinho como eu gosto , estão 20,5ºc e vento forte


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2015 às 18:31)

Célula de Évora vista de Portalegre por volta das 16:45




Já a caminho de Arronches




vento moderado a forte de leste, esperemos que não continue assim nos próximos dias senão os terrenos secam depressa


----------



## André Antas (20 Out 2015 às 18:40)

Agora em Évora e com imagem do aguaceiro de Arraiolos...


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2015 às 18:41)

A caminho de Ourique, na direcçao de Castro Verde




Fotografia tirada com recurso a um telemóvel MEO SMART A60.

Quando cheguei a Castro estava tudo alagado. Descarregou bem! E haviam nuvens muito escuras e espessas na direcçao de Almodovar. E avistam-se torres em várias direcções.
(Só pela vista da foto já valeu a pena. mais à frente ainda vi o arco completo e bastante vivo!)


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2015 às 18:56)

célula a atravessar a fronteira na zona de Reguengos bem potente


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2015 às 19:34)

Muitas descargas eléctricas a sul, vistas a partir de Estremoz.


----------



## Dematos (20 Out 2015 às 20:05)

É tão potente que vi, acerca de 10minutos, clarões daqui! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## André Antas (20 Out 2015 às 20:10)

Chuva forte por Évora...relâmpagos e pelo menos um trovão audível, desde que estou a assistir!Belo final de "evento"


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2015 às 20:33)

Estive na serra de S. Mamede, grande festival elétrico a SSW...infelizmente não tenho nada próprio para fotografar, apesar de estar longe tive direito a matar saudades, alguns raios tambem do  lado de Espanha


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2015 às 21:19)

67mm em 4 dias na estação do aeroporto de Faro.
Média mensal ultrapassada.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2015 às 21:45)

Teles disse:


> *Peço o favor sempre que possível que cada vez que postarem uma foto ou um video no forum , que coloquem com que maquina ou telemóvel drone etc foram feitas as fotos ou os filmes obrigado!
> Serve para que um dia mais tarde se façam algumas comparações a nível de tecnologia assim como alguns truques que podem ajudar a melhorar a qualidade dos vídeos ou das fotos obrigado!*


Também me parece uma boa ideia! Se bem que o @StormRic bate tudo com a sua maquineta 
(Já coloquei uma legendinha na última foto que meti)


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2015 às 21:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, vento moderado a forte de leste e chuva durante praticamente todo o dia.

Máxima: 21.3ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC

Precipitação: 16 mm


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2015 às 23:04)

Boas,
17,4°C vento forte de leste...era desnecessário


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2015 às 23:46)

Termino o dia (julgo eu), com 22,4mm em Carvoeiro (rain rate máximo de 125.2mm/h) e 7,8mm no Sítio das Fontes.

À tarde, apesar do mau tempo, ainda havia pessoal a passear à beira mar  Encantos do Algarve


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2015 às 01:11)

A tarde de ontem trouxe bastante actividade eléctrica a partir das 17h00 em diante...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2015 às 01:14)

E algumas fotografias tiradas a partir de Estremoz, na direcção sul... Intensa actividade eléctrica, sobretudo descargas entre nuvens.


----------



## PTG (21 Out 2015 às 10:22)

Hoje, em Portalegre pelas 08:00, estavam 15,5ºC e 62% de humidade relativa. Céu praticamente limpo e vento frescote.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2015 às 12:23)

Boas
Manha fria...quando sai de arronches estavam 13,1°C o vento estava forte o que fazia com a sensação fosse bem mais fria...
agora por portalegre sol e muitas nuvens altas vento acalmou, temperatura típica de outono


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2015 às 15:40)

Continua uma tarde do melhor que pode haver  21,1°C 47% HR está se mesmo bem ao sol 
----------
Off topic: Alguém me pode dizer como se metem fotos através do telemóvel?...desde que criei conta aqui que meto fotos apenas através do computador


----------



## talingas (21 Out 2015 às 19:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Continua uma tarde do melhor que pode haver  21,1°C 47% HR está se mesmo bem ao sol
> ----------
> Off topic: Alguém me pode dizer como se metem fotos através do telemóvel?...desde que criei conta aqui que meto fotos apenas através do computador


 Boas, podes aceder ao site no telemóvel, ou então instalas a aplicação do tapatalk.


----------



## talingas (21 Out 2015 às 19:55)

Estou a ver que já por aqui há mais malta de Portalegre e arredores, muito bom! Agora só falta cada um instalar uma estaçãozinha online..


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2015 às 20:21)

talingas disse:


> Boas, podes aceder ao site no telemóvel, ou então instalas a aplicação do tapatalk.


Obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2015 às 20:29)

Temperatura a descer bem...já vai em 15,7°C 68% HR vento praticamente nulo


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2015 às 22:51)

13,4°C  71% HR vento continua nulo...desde que o verão acabou ainda nao tinha visto a temperatura tão baixa a esta hora


----------



## PTG (22 Out 2015 às 09:51)

Portalegre, ás 08:00, 13,8ºC e 64% HR. Céu limpo.


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2015 às 10:41)

É uma manhã relativamente quente. Aliás, o tempo tem estado abafado durante o dia e um frio estranho durante a noite, parecem noites de verão. Hoje havia algum nevoeiro em alguns sítios às 8h30 da manhã, mas já era coisa pouca.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2015 às 14:04)

Boa tarde 
21,1°C 46% HR vento fraco de NE céu limpo


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 15:24)

david 6 disse:


> *22.6mm* em vila real santo antónio na ultima hora (ipma)



O valor é resultado do desentupimento do pluviómetro que estivera entupido desde há mais de uma semana (longa série de valores horários que nunca passaram de 0,1 mm).


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 16:27)

vamm disse:


> A caminho de Ourique, na direcçao de Castro Verde



  Espectacular este efeito da chuva! Ainda estou a tentar perceber mas julgo que é o início da queda gradual da precipitação, da esquerda para a direita.



vamm disse:


> Também me parece uma boa ideia! Se bem que o @StormRic bate tudo com a sua maquineta
> (Já coloquei uma legendinha na última foto que meti)



*Off-topic:*
A ideia é boa mas dá algum trabalho e atrasa a publicação, não é viável para um seguimento em tempo real como a maior parte dos membros do fórum faz de forma excelente e que eu admiro muito e aplaudo.
O que eu coloco nas fotos é a leitura do Exif do ficheiro de imagem (data-hora e regulação da câmara), lido por qualquer programa de edição; a referenciação (coordenadas/direcção) é feita no Google Earth (o GPS de bolso ajuda mas o ideal era tê-lo incorporado na câmara); o ângulo de vista depende do zoom e é calculado através das características da lente pelo fabricante.
A "maquineta" não "bate tudo", nem por sombras, é uma 700D a dar as últimas e quanto a edição ainda não consegui chegar ao nível de qualidade de vários membros do fórum, que todos sabemos quem são.

Ao publicarmos aqui as fotos dos nossos seguimentos debatemo-nos sempre com o dilema qualidade/rapidez. Há muitos membros especialistas em rapidez e isso é essencial nos seguimentos em tempo real ou para todas as reportagens rápidas e de momentos únicos. A utilização de meios de captura de imagens instantâneos e realmente portáteis, que estão sempre conosco, é inestimável e são os que tornam o seguimento tão dinâmico e empolgante. Refiro-me aos dispositivos móveis, câmaras compactas, etc. Apanhar o fenómeno é, sempre, o mais importante em primeiro lugar. Posteriormente podem ser acrescentados dados, mas numa mensagem enviada, por exemplo, de telemóvel em cima do acontecimento é complicado pensar em detalhes. A edição completa para melhoramento das imagens e dados é complementar e necessita de tempo e dedicação.

Em primeiro lugar, penso que devem figurar nas mensagens os dados relativos ao fenómeno, em especial o *local e hora-minuto* considero imprescindíveis, *direcção* (norte, sul, etc, muitas vezes esta é evidente pela própria imagem e dispensa a referência explícita) aproximada também. Complementarmente, toda a informação restante que seja possível fornecer incluindo os dados técnicos do dispositivo de captura de imagens, mas só se houver disponibilidade para isso. Na assinatura das mensagens talvez possa estar incluído o dispositivo habitual de captura de imagens utilizado pelo membro.




Gerofil disse:


> E algumas fotografias tiradas a partir de Estremoz



Um exemplo de um trabalho complementar _monumental_! 
Horizonte lindo!


----------



## PTG (22 Out 2015 às 22:39)

Máxima de hoje em Portalegre foi 20,4°C e a mínima foi 12,9°C.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2015 às 23:22)

Final de tarde por cá.


----------



## vamm (23 Out 2015 às 09:31)

Bom dia 
Mais uma manhã quente/abafada e nublada.
Este foi o nascer do sol flamejante que consegui captar às 7h30:









StormRic disse:


> Ainda estou a tentar perceber mas julgo que é o início da queda gradual da precipitação, da esquerda para a direita.


Era antes da direita para a esquerda, segundo a luz  mas sim, eu acho que essa chuvada foi para Almodôvar, porque quando cheguei a Castro não havia nuvens do meu lado esquerdo, pelo menos que fossem carregadas, e para a direita estavam muitooo escuras e a descarregar bem.

Quanto às descrições das fotos: eu sou incapaz de captar as coisas com a minha máquina, editar as fotos e publicar na hora, levo sempre cerca de 15min a ter tudo pronto. Grande parte das vezes desisto da edição e publico em cru  acho que ainda preciso de aperfeiçoar essa técnica de edição rápida.


----------



## PTG (23 Out 2015 às 09:43)

Hoje pelas 08:00, estavam, em Portalegre, 15,6ºC e 57% de HR. No Crato pelas 09:00 estavam 11,0ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2015 às 11:02)

Bons dias 
Por volta das 07:30 estava bastante frio em Arronches mas quando cheguei a Portalegre as 08:00 parecia que o ar era morno...
Agora pouco sol, céu cheio de nuvens altas...tanta nuvem no satélite e nenhuma dá chuva, as vezes quando as nuvens mal se vêm no satélite é quando chove mais


----------



## vamm (23 Out 2015 às 11:38)

Pela Ribeira da Azenha estão 18ºC, o tempo parece abafado lá fora, mas dentro de "casa" está frio que se farta 
Continua nublado, embora agora esteja mais.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Out 2015 às 19:29)

Boas,
Dia de céu totalmente nublado essencialmente por nuvens altas.
Amanhã devemos ter chuva fraca, veremos.
Temperatura já vai descendo e a esta hora estão cerca de 16ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2015 às 19:37)

Boa Noite 
por volta das 18:45 estava assim:




agora 15,9ºC 81% HR vento nulo


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 00:44)

Boas,
15,4ºC 79% HR 
se não fosse o céu estar nublado a temperatura já estaria bastante baixa, já não se pode andar na rua em casa estão 19ºC já se tem que ligar o aquecedor de vez em quando


----------



## Thomar (24 Out 2015 às 09:56)

Bom dia! Hoje ás 9H estavam +16ºC, céu totalmente coberto e vento nulo. 
Caíram nas últimas 2 horas apenas alguns pingos dispersos, que só se notam nos carros.

Off-topic: Este fim-de-semana, decorre a Baja Portalegre, que mais uma vez decide o campeão nacional, e a base este ano é em Ponte de Sôr.
Quem quiser acompanhar: https://www.facebook.com/bajaportalegre?fref=nf


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 11:36)

Está com boa chuvinha no sudoeste:


----------



## PapoilaVerde (24 Out 2015 às 11:40)

Em Estremoz chove continuamente desde as 10:15.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (24 Out 2015 às 11:42)

Não parece que a chuva vá parar tão cedo. Pegou e deve ser daqueles dias bons para ficar em casa e ver chover. Bom para os campos.


----------



## André Antas (24 Out 2015 às 11:56)

Vai caíndo "certinha" desde as 10...boa surpresa...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 13:13)

Vai chovendo


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 13:36)

Boa rega continua a chover moderado...as pessoas que estao na baja nao devem estar a gostar


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2015 às 13:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa rega continua a chover moderado...as pessoas que estao na baja nao devem estar a gostar


A lama dá mais emoção à coisa!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 13:48)

João Pedro disse:


> A lama dá mais emoção à coisa!


Exato,


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2015 às 13:48)

De manhã choveu bem, antes do meio-dia já chovia mais fraco e agora parou. Está a ficar nevoeiro, por isso vamos lá a ver.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2015 às 13:53)

Pelo contrário estas até são excelentes condições para os entusiastas da Baja! 

1,3mm acumulados, temperatura praticamente uniforme durante todo o dia, tendo sido a máxima pelas 6 da manhã com 17,4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 14:16)

Mas para quem não gosta de apanhar uma molha já não é assim tão bom 
continua a chover embora mais fraco *16,6ºC 87% HR*


----------



## GonçaloMPB (24 Out 2015 às 14:24)

Por Évora chove chove chove continuamente, mas nada de aguaceiros fortes, é chuva continua fraca a moderada.

Desde que acordei pelas 11h (já chovia), ainda não parou.

Era para ir ver a Baja mas não me apetece fazer a viagem com este tempo. Dia aborrecido portanto.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 14:33)

voltou a chuva moderada...desde o 12:30h que está assim, mas ao inicio eram só pingos e parece que vai continuar


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2015 às 14:57)

Começou a chover perto do meio-dia e ainda não parou, chuva não muito intensa mas lá vai caindo, está bom para a baja


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 15:26)

chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 16:51)

Continua a cair certinha sem grande intensidade e assim é que é, belo dia de chuva


----------



## talingas (24 Out 2015 às 17:26)

Bem e desde as 12h seguem já 4.8mm acumulados... Chuvinha fraca mas persistente. 15.2°C.


----------



## talingas (24 Out 2015 às 18:07)

E continua chovendo fraco com este aspecto por aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 18:18)

Continua a chuva fraca a moderada e agora com um pouco de nevoeiro a mistura. Quase 6 horas a chover sempre certinho.
Grande dia outonal


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2015 às 19:47)

talingas disse:


> Bem e desde as 12h seguem já 4.8mm acumulados... Chuvinha fraca mas persistente. 15.2°C.


Em que sítio da cidade tens a tua estação?, por curiosidade


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2015 às 19:51)

Continua a chuva em geral fraca mas persistente ainda não parou desde o final da manhã, olhando o radar vê-se que a chuva está quase toda no interior


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 20:11)

Chuva fraca e já não se deve intensificar mais...uma tarde e início de noite bem regadas 
O vento foi nulo todo o dia, se tivesse havido nem tinha chovido metade do tempo que choveu ...agora continua nulo 15,1°C e 90% HR


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 21:55)

a noite segue bem fresca, *14,6ºC 92% HR vento nulo*
Parou de chover por volta das 21:15h...quase 9 horas sempre a chover


----------



## PTG (24 Out 2015 às 22:47)

Hoje em Portalegre a máxima foi de 17,0°C e a mínima foi 14,0°C. Agora estão 14,1°C.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 23:49)

alguns pingos, a pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco...14,6ºC não sobe nem desce
estive a ver fotos mais antigas e encontrei esta:




trovoada por cá...penso que isto foi em 2011 
apesar de já ter algum tempo, espero que gostem


----------



## talingas (25 Out 2015 às 00:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Em que sítio da cidade tens a tua estação?, por curiosidade


Bem agora está em testes, tinha falhas de sinal, pelo que agora as leituras do vento são para esquecer. Isto tudo para dizer que normalmente esta bem no alto do meu telhado, que fica ao pé da igreja de São Cristóvão, às portas do Atalaião.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2015 às 00:59)

A tua estação está num local meteorologicamente significativo, estando numa das partes altas da cidade, sugiro te a tentar experimentar orientar o termo-higrómetro em várias direcções até à que pareça mais estável em termos de sinal (penso que é a parte das pilhas virada para o local da consola), ou aproximar a consola do sítio da estação...

Por aqui ontem acumulado total de 5,7mm, com chuva fraca mas contínua desde o meio dia. Máxima de 17,4ºC às 06:04 e mínima de 14,4ºC às 20:47. Dia marcado por vento fraco, com média de 6 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2015 às 01:12)

A chuva fraca está de volta por estas bandas  *14,5ºC 87% HR* nada se mexe


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2015 às 11:08)

ontem e hoje.. 3,1mm.

Tempo agradável durante o dia, mais fresco à noite. 
Estou a mudar de estação, fui desencantar alguma coisa mais quente ao armário porque comecei a ter frio enquanto durmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2015 às 12:24)

Aviso amarelo para o distrito de Faro e Beja devido a períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que podem ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, aviso que está em vigor entre as 21 horas de hoje até às 09 horas de amanhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2015 às 12:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aviso amarelo para o distrito de Faro e Beja devido a períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que podem ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, aviso que está em vigor entre as 21 horas de hoje até às 09 horas de amanhã.


Períodos de chuva forte??? o IPMA passou-se só pode


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2015 às 13:09)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Períodos de chuva forte??? o IPMA passou-se só pode



Não se passou, já que a província de Huelva também está em aviso amarelo, com a mesma previsão. Já ontem, o ECM colocava essa hipótese.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2015 às 13:13)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Períodos de chuva forte??? o IPMA passou-se só pode


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2015 às 15:34)

pelo satélite vai tudo em direcção a Espanha


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2015 às 15:36)

Sagres a levar com tudo, células potentes ali junto a Sagres


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2015 às 15:39)

a ver se isto mexe um pouco porque a chuva tem sido escassa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 15:47)

Célula de Sagres já com duas descargas elétricas:


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2015 às 16:13)

8,2mm em Sagres na última hora.

E a chuva continua:

Martinhal





EDIT
5minutos depois:


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2015 às 16:28)

e ás 16h mais 7mm para sagres, parece que a instabilidade chegou antes do previsto...


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2015 às 16:29)

Bela rega está a levar Sagres, as células estacionaram junto à minha terra natal. Chuva muito bem vinda.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2015 às 17:58)

*34mm* em Sagres, das 16h às 17h.


----------



## MikeCT (25 Out 2015 às 18:27)

Faro (cidade) acumulou hoje de manhã 1,0mm. Tarde seca.
Acumulado mensal em 99,6 mm..a ver se é hoje que chega aos 100 mm


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2015 às 19:20)

de Aljezur informam-me que chove com trovoada distante mas percebe-se que anda perto.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2015 às 20:35)

Boas,
*céu nublado, 18,2ºC 78% HR vento nulo
*
Máx: *21,7ºC*
Min: *13,9ºC

*


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2015 às 21:17)

A depressão em altitude que tem estado quase estática ao longo deste Domingo a sudoeste do território do continente deverá deslocar-se para leste nas próximas horas, pelo que as linhas de instabilidade procedentes do Atlântico tenderão a alcançar o território do continente a partir de uma posição mais para leste, entrando pelo Algarve. Assim, nas próximas horas poderão ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas no sul, especialmente no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, progredindo de sul para norte e fazendo o seu trajecto cada vez mais a leste.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2015 às 21:24)

Sagres está com aquela trovoada desde a hora de almoço...


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2015 às 23:23)

Humidade relativa muito interessante em Portimão:


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 00:47)

há descargas no Algarve interior


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:52)

Ninguém a relatar as descargas no Algarve? No http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page_0=13 já vai em mais de 10!


----------



## aoc36 (26 Out 2015 às 01:08)

Vou ouvido muito distante a norte de Albufeira  trovoada.....


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2015 às 01:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ninguém a relatar as descargas no Algarve? No http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page_0=13 já vai em mais de 10!



Ali no Algarve a trovoada concentra-se no interior, na zona montanhosa que favorece o desenvolvimento da nebulosidade convectiva, uma vez que as massas de ar procedem de sudoeste.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2015 às 01:12)

No mar também está alguma trovoada... a do interior já abrandou... agora são aquelas células ali a Sul de Albufeira...


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 01:16)

*14.4mm* em Sagres ultima hora (IPMA)


----------



## aoc36 (26 Out 2015 às 01:36)

Em Vilamoura com ecos vermelhos no Radar.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2015 às 02:13)

Chove bem em Silves agora...


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2015 às 08:49)

em Faro pouco ou nada choveu... desta vez ficou tudo na outra parte do Algarve.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2015 às 09:00)

Agreste disse:


> em Faro pouco ou nada choveu... desta vez ficou tudo na outra parte do Algarve.



Também não foi muito, deixa lá... :P
5,2mm em carvoeiro e 0,8mm no Sítio das Fontes, desde as 00h00.

Quanto ao valor mensal, esse já é mais interessante, com *95,6mm* acumulados em Carvoeiro e com *54,8mm* no Sítio das Fontes. Boa diferença, no entanto, entre o litoral e o interior aqui do concelho.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2015 às 09:17)

Não estou em Portalegre mas estou com 25,5mm na minha estação, a acumular rapidamente.

Edit: 26,1.
Edit 2: 26,7


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Out 2015 às 09:21)

Bom dia.
Por Portalegre foi uma noite de chuva, pois várias vezes acordei na madrugada e estava a chover. Entre as 8 e as 8.30 parecia que o céu vinha abaixo, tal foi a chuvada... Durante a viagem até Arronches, quase não choveu e, pelos vistos, quase não choveu durante a noite. Só 25 kms de distância e uma diferença tão grande em relação à precipitação.
As temperaturas estão, mais ou menos, como as de sábado, rondando os 16º/17º.

EDIT: aqui por Arronches até o sol já deu um ar da sua graça, mas creio que não demorará a chover


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Out 2015 às 09:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não estou em Portalegre mas estou com 25,5mm na minha estação, a acumular rapidamente.
> 
> Edit: 26,1.
> Edit 2: 26,7



Sim @SpiderVV, confirmo que em Portalegre, o S. Pedro abriu a torneira


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 09:29)

Acumulados horários até às 7h, com total desde que recomeçou a chover há dois dias:







Repare-se no espectacular acumulado em Sagres, só em dois dias.

O acumulado mensal já tem à frente Portalegre, Elvas e Sagres:






Persistem valores baixos no Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2015 às 09:37)

238mm em Sagres? valor oficial? isso é muito acima do valor esperado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 11:19)

Células de Portalegre a largar bem:

10H UTC


----------



## PTG (26 Out 2015 às 11:41)

Hoje em Portalegre, pelas 08:00 horas estavam 15,0ºC e 78% de HR. Amanheceu com chuva forte.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2015 às 12:36)

Boas, 
Grande chuvada que caiu em Portalegre desde as 8:10 ate as 10h praticamente...molha histórica a que apanhei a partir das 10h pelo radar deve ter chovido também bem em Arronches. 
Agora uma nuvem escura por cima da cidade mas que não larga nada, céu mais aliviado para oeste


----------



## vamm (26 Out 2015 às 13:11)

De manhã estava fresquinho, notou-se que choveu qualquer coisa durante a noite, mas aqui junto à costa estava sol e o céu parcialmente nublado. Agora mais carregado, vamos a ver se a tarde ainda traz algumas pinguinhas


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 16:38)

Agreste disse:


> 238mm em Sagres? valor oficial? isso é muito acima do valor esperado.



Soma dos valores horários e verificação pelos totais diários do resumo, portanto, oficial até este nível. O valor horário 33,7 mm de ontem é notável mas em Sagres é habitual esta situação singular individualizada do resto do Algarve, pois acontece quando apanha um fluxo que se mantém pricipalmente sobre o mar, funcionando a ponta quase como uma ilha.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 16:46)

joralentejano disse:


> nada se mexe



Essa tem direitos de autor, ali para os lados de Castelo Branco...  



Agreste disse:


> a ver se isto mexe um pouco porque a chuva tem sido escassa.



Em Aljezur ou Faro? O Algarve já está com um mês de Outubro superior à média.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Out 2015 às 17:05)

Chuva junto à costa.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2015 às 17:33)

Boas,
Fortes células ao inicio da manhã que descarregaram aqui bem até por volta das 10h, depois abriu e até teve um dia razoavelmente agradável, por agora voltou a encobrir e segundo o radar deve vir aí mais


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2015 às 19:57)

Boas,
Já pinga, *17,3ºC 78% HR vento fraco
*


----------



## André Antas (26 Out 2015 às 20:29)

Chuva moderada por Arraiolos...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2015 às 20:41)

A frente chegou neste momento a Silves


----------



## vamm (26 Out 2015 às 20:47)

Há 30min que chove bem e tocada a vento


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2015 às 20:54)

já chove bem vento continua fraco


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2015 às 21:08)

Vento médio de 45km/h em Carvoeiro com a passagem da frente...
Chuva é que tá fraquito...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2015 às 21:27)

Chove moderado já a algum tempo


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2015 às 21:32)

chuva moderada a forte puxada a vento, pingos bem grossos que até dentro de casa se ouvem a cair na estrada, temperatura desceu, 15,8°C 91% HR

EDIT(21:38): chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2015 às 22:28)

depois de uma pequena pausa volta a chover bem


----------



## André Antas (26 Out 2015 às 22:33)

Continua a cair moderada a forte...assim dá gosto...


----------



## MikeCT (26 Out 2015 às 22:44)

Passagem breve da "frente" por Faro (cidade) rendeu 2,0mm.

Total do dia de 2,8mm

Edit: Voltou a chover, total agora em 5,0mm

Acumulado mensal agora nos 104,6 mm


----------



## PTG (26 Out 2015 às 22:50)

Hoje, em Portalegre, máxima 18,7°C e mínima 14,5°C. A HR variou entre os 80% e os 69%.


----------



## chispe (26 Out 2015 às 22:52)

Em Olhão há 30 minutos chuva intensa em faro mais fraca


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2015 às 23:03)

Grande chuvada 
*15,1ºC 95% HR vento moderado*


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2015 às 23:13)

Dilúvio, a água que corre na berma da estrada está quase ao nível do passeio...mas o radar nem eco amarelo tem


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2015 às 23:51)

muito vento de repente,esteve sempre moderado e agora assobia por todo o lado..continua a chover fraco a moderado


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2015 às 00:24)

Estremoz: noite de chuva com passagem da superfície frontal. 







Agora segue o pós-frontal, com intensificação do vento, moderado com rajadas, possibilidade de aguaceiros ao longo da madruga e manhã e descida de temperatura..


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2015 às 00:30)

Temperatura a descer bem...12,6°C 99% HR vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes, persiste a chuva fraca


----------



## PTG (27 Out 2015 às 09:18)

Hoje, pelas 08.00, 11,7ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Out 2015 às 09:29)

Bom dia
Manhã bem agradável de Outono, com o céu muito encoberto e temperatura a rondar os 10ºC/11ºC, às 8h em Portalegre.
Agora, em Arronches, o sol vai surgindo por entre nuvens , com o vento fraco ou nulo e uma temperatura entre os 13ºC e os 15ªC.


----------



## vamm (27 Out 2015 às 09:37)

Bom dia 

Comecei a manhã com um aguaceiro forte por Relíquias, durou cerca de 10min, de resto a temperatura está agradável (nem tanto frio como ontem à noite, nem calor) e até à Ribeira da Azenha vi alguns aguaceiros dispersos, mas nada de especial.
Aqui na costa, para variar, não está muito diferente, apesar do sol aparecer de vez em quando e vê-se muita nuvem a seguir para terra.


----------



## André Antas (27 Out 2015 às 12:02)

Um "senhor" aguaceiro por Arraiolos...bela chuvada...


----------



## André Antas (27 Out 2015 às 12:06)

Continua a chover forte...o céu está assim...


----------



## vamm (27 Out 2015 às 14:49)

Aqui na costa o céu está parcialmente nublado, o sol é quentinho, algum vento fraco e estão 18ºC e mesmo assim não se pode estar à sombra que sentimos logo o frio.
(Fiquei tão contente com a novidade da neve na Serra! )


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2015 às 18:55)

Boas, 
dia frio, em Portalegre ainda choveu fraco por volta das 14h, em Arronches disseram-me que caiu uma boa chuvada por volta das 14:30h que durou 10 minutos. As ribeiras hoje já iam com água suja e com um belo caudal, campos já alagados em alguns sítios. 
Máxima de *15,3ºC *e mínima de *10,1ºC *
*Agora 12,9ºC 83% HR vento fraco e alguns pingos *
*
*


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2015 às 20:06)

*12,2ºC *a descer bem, *88% HR 
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2015 às 22:15)

*Praia algarvia desaparece com forte ondulação*
Hoje às 21:59
A forte ondulação que atingiu a costa portuguesa, durante esta terça-feira, provocou danos considerados "irreparáveis" na Praia de Odeceixe, em Aljezur.







Num vídeo capturado durante esta terça-feira, vê-se como a ondulação entrou de forma abrupta pela praia, cobrindo toda a extensão de areal.

David Rosa, proprietário de uma escola de surf em Odeceixe, há mais de 15 anos, diz, ao JN, que as obras que decorreram no início do verão, no âmbito da Sociedade Polis Litoral Sudoeste, retiraram a areia das dunas que impediam o avanço do mar.

Este vídeo mostra a praia durante o verão passado.


----------



## PTG (27 Out 2015 às 22:49)

Hoje as temperaturas oscilaram entre uma máxima de 15,4°C e uma mínima de 11,3°C. A HR oscilou entre os 80% e os 72%.
Agora chove e estão 12,4°C e 79% de HR.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2015 às 03:13)

Tudo sobre os acumulados de precipitação desde domingo nesta mensagem.


----------



## PTG (28 Out 2015 às 09:20)

Hoje ás 08:00, estavam 12,1ºC e 81% de HR. Chuva fraca.


----------



## Agreste (28 Out 2015 às 10:07)

o mal foi feito em 2013 com aquele temporal de janeiro... 
Não é difícil repor a praia.


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2015 às 10:15)

E a praia de Odeceixe que é linda 
Ainda não vi como estão as praias aqui da zona de Odemira, mas devem estar a ir pelo mesmo caminho.

Ontem a noite estava linda! Não consegui ir captar foto nenhuma, porque estou adoentada e estava um frio desgraçado 
Mas a lua estava tão brilhante, que o céu tinha uma tonalidade azulada e as nuvens eram todas branquinhas! 
Caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados/fracos durante a noite, em Milfontes choveu a noite toda, pelo que soube.

Hoje está/estava uma manhã bastante fresquinha, à pouco quando cheguei à Ribeira da Azenha o sol brilhava, haviam poucas nuvens, mas agora já está tudo coberto.


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2015 às 11:00)

Um aguaceiro bom neste momento


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2015 às 20:28)

Boas,
dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado,de manha cedo ainda choveu fraco mas depois o sol ainda apareceu...de tarde o céu tornou-se mais nublado e até caiu um aguaceiro fraco em Arronches.
Máxima de *17,1ºC *e mínima de *11,3ºC*
Agora *14,4ºC 84% HR vento fraco *


----------



## PTG (28 Out 2015 às 22:59)

Hoje as temperaturas variaram entre uma máxima de 15,9°C e uma mínima de 11,6°C. A HR variou entre os 81% e os 74%.
Agora estão 14,0 °C e 77% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2015 às 23:10)

14,1°C 84% Hr vento fraco, poucas variações.
O comboio ouve-se, dizem que é sinal de chuva.


----------



## actioman (28 Out 2015 às 23:27)

Dia com períodos de alguma nebulosidade que foi limpando ao longo do dia, terminando com céu praticamente limpo.
A temperatura máxima foi de 17,9ºC às 14h51 e a temperatura mínima de 11,5 pelas 06h55. Durante a madrugada ainda houve dois aguaceiros (por volta das 02h e depois pelas 04h), que deixaram um acumulado de 0,4mm, seguindo o mês com 142,4mm (em 5 anos é o Outubro mais chuvoso da minha estação).

Neste momento 13,6ºC e alguma nebulosidade.

Final da tarde por cá:


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2015 às 10:03)

Bom dia 
Por aqui estão 19ºC, o vento é nulo/fraco, mas fresquinho e o céu está praticamente limpo, com umas nuvens aqui e outras ali. Sinceramente é uma manhã completamente diferente das últimas que temos tido, até porque às 8h sentia-se mais "calor" do que é normal, vá!


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2015 às 10:52)

Bem, o céu bonito está um bocado mais farrusco agora, apareceram algumas nuvens mais cinzentas.

(10h30)


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2015 às 23:31)

Boa noite
Céu muito nublado de manhã mas á tarde ainda apareceu o sol.
Máxima de *20,2ºC *e mínima de *12,9ºC*
Agora *13,6ºC 88% HR vento nulo *


----------



## vamm (30 Out 2015 às 09:27)

Bom dia 
Uma manhã igual à de ontem, quentinha, há imensas nuvens altas (as que eu costumo chamar de _escamas de peixe_), bastantes virgas (algumas deixam escapar uma ou outra pinga mais grossa). De resto só vi ao longe alguns bancos de nevoeiro e mais nada, tudo calmo.


----------



## talingas (30 Out 2015 às 16:45)

Literalmente à espera que chova...


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2015 às 19:23)

Boas Noites 
Pôr do sol de hoje:




Dia de céu nublado desde o meio da manhã.
Máxima de *19,4ºC *e mínima de *11,6ºC*
Agora *17,7ºC 71% HR vento fraco*


----------



## vamm (30 Out 2015 às 20:48)

talingas disse:


> Literalmente à espera que chova...



O mesmo cenário por aqui. Notei que o vento esteve mais intenso por voltas das 19h.


----------



## actioman (30 Out 2015 às 23:29)

Boas pessoal! 

Por cá o dia variou entre o parcialmente nublado e o muito nublado. A temperatura máxima foi até aos 20,4º às 14h36 e a mínima foi de 10,8ºC alcançada às 07h04.

De destaque o pôr do sol onde o céu se transformou e as nuvens pareciam estar a arder! Muito bonito, pena apenas ter o telemóvel comigo.

















Neste momento 16,8ºC com o vento a intensificar-se e céu encoberto.

Abraço à comunidade.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2015 às 23:41)

Estive na rua e foi notória a intensificação do vento...a chuva só deverá chegar aqui amanha de manhã.
Agora 16,5°C 81% HR vento moderado a forte


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2015 às 23:55)

Estremoz: noite com muito vento...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2015 às 12:39)

Bom Dia 
Choveu de manhã cedo. Tudo o que se vê no radar aqui por cima é virga, nem uma pinga e já passou um eco verde
Agora *14,6ºC 79% HR vento nulo *


----------



## Prof BioGeo (31 Out 2015 às 12:53)

Por volta da 05:40, chuva bastante forte! Depois abrandou um pouco mas continuou a chover de forma fraca até cerca das 09:00! Bela rega! Agora, céu muito nublado mas não chove.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2015 às 14:29)

chove moderadamente


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Out 2015 às 15:43)

Por Altura ainda não se mexe uma folha, não ha bafo de brisa. O tempo está bastante carregado a Sul e o mar que rebenta na praia é mar de fora.
Panorama atual a sul


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2015 às 16:11)

Continua o Céu muito nublado...
ESE




Para SSW está mais carregado 




 O Sol hoje nem espreita 
*14,9ºC 82% HR e vento nulo*


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2015 às 16:22)

Boas,
Alguma chuva de manhã, nada de especial, eu diria que acumulou 4,5mm não mais do que isso.
incrível o corte do ECMWF no que toca á precipitação para amanhã, cortou grande parte para aqui, coloca-a quase toda a sul de Lisboa


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2015 às 16:40)

e o GFS nem se fala, nesta última saida para aqui meteu 3mm para amanhã enquanto que ontem nesta mesma saida previa cerca de 50/60mmíncrivel o que pode mudar em apenas um dia
céu já menos carregado com *14,6ºC*
Máxima de *16,3ºC* registada á 00:00 e minima de *13,2ºC*

EDIT(17:07h): céu ficou novamente mais escuro e de vez em quando chuvisca
*
*


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2015 às 16:51)

joralentejano disse:


> e o GFS nem se fala, nesta última saida para aqui meteu 3mm para amanhã enquanto que ontem nesta mesma saida previa cerca de 50/60mmíncrivel o que pode mudar em apenas um dia
> ----------------
> céu já menos carregado com *14,6ºC*
> Máxima de *16,3ºC* registada á 00:00 e minima de *13,2ºC*



Eu confio muito mais no ECMWF do que no GFS, no que toca à quantidade de precipitação acho que o ECMWF é melhor e o GFS tem andado mal até ultimamente.
Resumindo, parece que o Algarve e o Baixo-Alentejo vão ter uma grande rega.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2015 às 17:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu confio muito mais no ECMWF do que no GFS, no que toca à quantidade de precipitação acho que o ECMWF é melhor e o GFS tem andado mal até ultimamente.
> Resumindo, parece que o Algarve e o Baixo-Alentejo vão ter uma grande rega.


Sim, é verdade, mas agora já nem um nem outro dão chuva decente para aqui...ganhamos muitas esperanças mas depois acaba sempre por desaparecer tudo, agora só já em vendo é que se acredita


----------



## André Antas (31 Out 2015 às 17:26)

Alguma precipitação durante a madrugada e parte da manhã...por agora um céu fantástico!Que seja um bom prenúncio para o dia de amanhã...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2015 às 17:46)

Céu lindo...








*14,0ºC 86% HR vento fraco ENE *


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2015 às 19:13)

Umas fotos "à pressão", do final de tarde de hoje. 

A ver agora o que a madrugada nos vai trazer...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2015 às 19:54)

Céu muito nublado, o dia de amanhã vai ser igualzinho ao de hoje, não chove nem faz sol 
neste momento a arrefecer bem *13,6ºC 90% HR e uma pequena brisa que torna a sensação mais fria*


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 20:18)

Que saída monstruosa para o pessoal de Faro 
Preparem-se!


----------



## chispe (31 Out 2015 às 20:58)

Quer dizer que vai cair uma tromba de água gigante certo?


----------



## chispe (31 Out 2015 às 20:59)




----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 21:02)

chispe disse:


> Quer dizer que vai cair uma tromba de água gigante certo?


Tudo indica que sim...


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 21:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tudo indica que sim...



Não 



chispe disse:


> Quer dizer que vai cair uma tromba de água gigante certo?



Chuva intensa é uma coisa e vórtices de vento (trombas d'água e/ou tornados) são outra. Mas está previsto chover muito, sim.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 21:10)

Orion disse:


> Não


Percebe-se que é óbvio que ele estava a referir-se à quantidade de chuva prevista. É claro que concordei...


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 21:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Percebe-se que é óbvio que ele estava a referir-se à quantidade de chuva prevista. É claro que concordei...



Trombas d'água para indicar chuva forte é a mesma coisa que dizer mini-tornado para descrever um fenómeno intenso de vento. Em ambas as instâncias o termo está errado (e no segundo caso o 'mini' nem existe). A persistência em utilizar termos errados só contribui para a sua perpetuação e dificulta a clarificação posterior


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 21:17)

Orion disse:


> Trombas d'água para indicar chuva forte é a mesma coisa que dizer mini-tornado para descrever um fenómeno intenso de vento. Em ambas as instâncias o termo está errado (e no segundo caso o 'mini' nem existe). A persistência em utilizar termos errados só contribui para a sua perpetuação e dificulta a clarificação posterior


Eu sei...
Mas eu percebi que ele não se referia a uma tromba d'água, só isso. Ficamos por aqui, que os moderadores ainda se chateiam


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2015 às 21:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que saída monstruosa para o pessoal de Faro
> Preparem-se!



Expectativa elevada, realmente são valores que não me lembro de ter visto... 
Pode parecer ridículo mas estive a ver o farense-benfica b e não estava frio. Nem parece nada a borrasca que vamos ter.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 21:27)

Agreste disse:


> Expectativa elevada, realmente são valores que não me lembro de ter visto...
> Pode parecer ridículo mas estive a ver o farense-benfica b e não estava frio. Nem parece nada a borrasca que vamos ter.


Antes da tempestade vem a calmaria


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2015 às 21:38)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> no meio de isto tudo safe-se o Algarve de resto nada, nem o Alentejo



O algarve é pequeno, de Faro a Almodôvar são 40km em linha recta.


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2015 às 21:50)

Atenção aos carros nas garagens...
Quem tiver bombas pra esgotar águas, tenha-as prontas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2015 às 22:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com aguaceiros durante a madrugada.

Máxima: 19.4ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC
actual: 15.9ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm

Mau, mau, não gostei nada desta saída das 12 dos modelos, só o GFS(12z/18Z) é que mete o foco aqui, todos os outros colocam na zona de Sagres, querem ver que a culpa vai ser das bruxas, elas andam por aí esta noite.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 22:59)

Se a NASA mandar fica (quase) tudo a ver a chuva forte passar


----------



## vamm (31 Out 2015 às 23:14)

Boa noite 
Tirei esta foto esta tarde, pelas 16h30, na Barragem do Monte da Rocha (Ourique). O final do dia ficou marcado por esse tipo de "efeito" das nuvens, por todo o lado!








Orion disse:


> Trombas d'água para indicar chuva forte é a mesma coisa que dizer mini-tornado para descrever um fenómeno intenso de vento. Em ambas as instâncias o termo está errado (e no segundo caso o 'mini' nem existe). A persistência em utilizar termos errados só contribui para a sua perpetuação e dificulta a clarificação posterior


Eu compreendo que as expressões do sul sejam um pouco "erradas", mas possivelmente na tua zona também há expressões diferentes e "erradas" para nós. Digo eu. Mas nós por aqui dizemos muito _vai cair grande tromba d'água_ ou o facto de também chamarmos _cordas d'água_ à virga, por isso, caso vejas algo do género por aqui, já sabes o que é. Não acho que isso leve a pensar que é exactamente uma tromba d'água, até porque ao entrarmos nos diferentes seguimentos devemos ter em consideração a localização e expressões que possam haver nessa região de Portugal. Mas isto sou eu que digo


----------



## PTG (31 Out 2015 às 23:59)

Hoje a temperatura variou entre os 16,2°C e os 13,4°C. Não choveu.


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2015 às 00:03)

vamm disse:


> Boa noite
> Tirei esta foto esta tarde, pelas 16h30, na Barragem do Monte da Rocha (Ourique). O final do dia ficou marcado por esse tipo de "efeito" das nuvens, por todo o lado!
> 
> 
> ...



A expressão tromba d'água não se utiliza só no Sul, não é uma expressão meteorologicamente correta, mas em bom português aceita-se porque já está tão enraizado que uma tromba d´água é uma forte chuvada que já não há nada a fazer. 

Ah... Boa foto.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Nov 2015 às 00:35)

Altura Algarve, 
Já chove bem por aqui ha alguns minutos. O radar mostra o primeiro ataque a chegar. Do outro lado da fronteira também já cai bem


----------

